# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում

## Angelina

Ես կարծում եմ, որ սուտը նրա համար է, որ այն կիրառեն, պարզապես մարդիկ այն չարաշահում են:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Վաղուց այս զզվելի բնավորությունը մտել է հայերի մոտ: Արեևելքցիների խասյաթ է:

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Իրանց ձեռնտու ա:

----------


## emo

Սուտը չարից է, աշխարհի տերը չարնե(դեռ), այդ չարը մարդկանց մեջ է,
հետևաբար մարդը չի կարող սուտ չխոսել,միայն կատարյալ լինելու դեպքում կլինի չստել,բայց տենց մարդիկ չկան:Իսկ ովքեր ձգտում են կատարելության աշխատում են չստել,խուսափում են սուտ խոսելուց,բայց ցավոք միշտ չի ստացվում,քանզի ետ չարը շատ հզոր է:
Շատ տանջալի երևույթա, երբ գիտակցում ես,որ դա սուտա, բայց ստիպված խոսում ես ետ սուտը ...

----------


## Guest

Ատում եմ սուտը. չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, ովքեր գիտակցաբար ստում եմ իրենց հարազատներին: Այո, լինում է և այնպես, որ լավ է խուսափել ազնիվ պատասխանից, մի կերպ փախչել, բայց շբման այսպիսի տարբերակ ես տեսնում եմ միայն այն մարդկանց հետ ովքեր տհաճ են իմ համար, որոնց ես չեմ հարգում կամ աշխատում եմ ավել խոսակցություն չունենալ նրանց հետ, նեռվերս պահելու համար: Իսկ ստել ընկերներիս… Այդ ինձ հասկանալի չի. նույն այնպես, ինչպես ստել ծնողներին, սիրած մարդուն, և ուղղակի մարդկանց, ում ես անգամ քիչ եմ ճանաչում: Ինչի՞ համար: Մեկա, վերջ ի վերջո, ամեն ինչ իմացվում է, մենակ թե այդ պարագայում կանցնի ինչ որ ժամանակ, իսկ վիճակը կլինի ավելի տհաճ:

----------

eduard30 (22.02.2010)

----------


## emo

> Ատում եմ սուտը. չեմ հասկանում այն մարդկանց, ովքեր գիտակցաբար ստում եմ իրենց հարազատներին: Այո, լինում է և այնպես, որ լավ է խուսափել ազնիվ պատասխանից, մի կերպ փախչել, բայց շբման այսպիսի տարբերակ ես տեսնում եմ միայն այն մարդկանց հետ ովքեր տհաճ են իմ համար, որոնց ես չեմ հարգում կամ աշխատում եմ ավել խոսակցություն չունենալ նրանց հետ, նեռվերս պահելու համար: Իսկ ստել ընկերներիս… Այդ ինձ հասկանալի չի. նույն այնպես, ինչպես ստել ծնողներին, սիրած մարդուն, և ուղղակի մարդկանց, ում ես անգամ քիչ եմ ճանաչում: Ինչի՞ համար: Մեկա, վերջ ի վերջո, ամեն ինչ իմացվում է, մենակ թե այդ պարագայում կանցնի ինչ որ ժամանակ, իսկ վիճակը կլինի ավելի տհաճ:


Ես ետ քո ինչի համարին պատասխանել եմ.Դա չարնա քո մեջ, իմ մեջ, բոլորիս մեջ,
որը սիրումա մեզ տանջել:

----------


## Guest

> Ես ետ քո ինչի համարին պատասխանել եմ.Դա չարնա քո մեջ, իմ մեջ, բոլորիս մեջ,
> որը սիրումա մեզ տանջել:


Ես չեմ սիրում ասել, թե ինչպես ա իրականում: Ես միշտ խոսում եմ այնպես, թե ինչպես ես կուզենայ որ մարդիկ մտածեին: Բայց փաստը նա է, որ իմ կանոներին ենթարկվում եմ միայն ես: Եվ արդեն մի տարի ա, որ էլ չեմ աշխատում ինչ որ մեկին փոխել: Մեկա անհնար ա: 
Հ.Գ. Եթե իմ հին մարդկանց ողղելու բնավորության ինչ-որ հնչուններ են զգացվում, այդ սովորություն ա, բայց ոչ վատ սովորություն :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սուտը չարից է, աշխարհի տերը չարնե(դեռ), այդ չարը մարդկանց մեջ է,
> հետևաբար մարդը չի կարող սուտ չխոսել,միայն կատարյալ լինելու դեպքում կլինի չստել,բայց տենց մարդիկ չկան:Իսկ ովքեր ձգտում են կատարելության աշխատում են չստել,խուսափում են սուտ խոսելուց,բայց ցավոք միշտ չի ստացվում,քանզի ետ չարը շատ հզոր է:


Համամիտ եմ, բայց Աստված չարից էլ հզոր է: Եթե մարդը վստահում է Աստծոն, արդեն ոչ թե ինքն է ձգտում չստել, այլ նրա ներսում ստելու ձգտում չի լինում: Իհարկե, սա կատարյալ տարբերակն է: Աստծուն վստահող մարդիկ էլ են թակարդն ընկնում:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (21.03.2010)

----------


## Guest

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց Աստված չարից էլ հզոր է: Եթե մարդը վստահում է Աստծոն, արդեն ոչ թե ինքն է ձգտում չստել, այլ նրա ներսում ստելու ձգտում չի լինում: Իհարկե, սա կատարյալ տարբերակն է: Աստծուն վստահող մարդիկ էլ են թակարդն ընկնում:


Աստվածը չարից էլ հզոր է… *ՄԱՐԴՆ Է ՉԱՐԻՑ ՀԶՈՐ*

----------

eduard30 (16.02.2011)

----------


## emo

> Աստվածը չարից էլ հզոր է… *ՄԱՐԴՆ Է ՉԱՐԻՑ ՀԶՈՐ*



ՄԱՐԴԸ ?
Համոզված ես ?_

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
_


> Համամիտ եմ, բայց Աստված չարից էլ հզոր է: Եթե մարդը վստահում է Աստծոն, արդեն ոչ թե ինքն է ձգտում չստել, այլ նրա ներսում ստելու ձգտում չի լինում: Իհարկե, սա կատարյալ տարբերակն է: Աստծուն վստահող մարդիկ էլ են թակարդն ընկնում:


Եզրակացություն . Ինչքան հզոր է քո  հավատը ու ինչքան մեծ է վստահությունտ Աստծո հանդեպ, ենքան քիչ սուտ կխոսես:

----------


## Guest

> ՄԱՐԴԸ ?
> Համոզված ես ?


Միանշանակ, մարդը ամենազոր է: Ուղղակի այդ չի հասկանում, կամ գուցե չի ցանկանում հասկանալ:

----------


## emo

> Միանշանակ, մարդը ամենազոր է: Ուղղակի այդ չի հասկանում, կամ գուցե չի ցանկանում հասկանալ:


«Ես միշտ խոսում եմ այնպես, թե ինչպես ես կուզենայ որ մարդիկ ....»

Ըստ քո ասածի, կարող եմ ենթադրել,որ դու ցանկանում ես որ մարդը լինի ամէնազոր:
Թե ոչ ?
Եթե այո , բարի ցանկությունա:
Մարդն առանց Աստծու նույնիսկ  հաց չի կարող ուտել որ ապրի, ուր մնաց լինի ամենազոր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միանշանակ, մարդը ամենազոր է: Ուղղակի այդ չի հասկանում, կամ գուցե չի ցանկանում հասկանալ:


Այո՛, դու շատ ճիշտ ես: Մարդն ամենազոր է, *երբ Աստծո հետ է*

----------

Ամմէ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Անճարությունից, վախկոտությունից, տգիտությունից, անդաստիարակությունից, անլիարժեքությունից , ամոթից ու էլի սենց բաներից դրդված: Չնայած գեներով ստախոսներն էլ քիչ չեն, գլուխ գովացողներն էլ քիչ չեն :Bad:

----------


## Lapterik

Բայց մի մոռացեք, որ սուտ կա աշխարհ արժի:

----------


## John

Վերջերս ավելի հաճախ եմ ստում, բայց միայն դպրոցում ու միայն դասատուների հիմար հարցերին պատասխանելիս :Blush:   : Օրինակ՝ Հովսե՛փ ինչու՞ դասդ չես սովորել… Հո չեմ ասելու Ակումբ.ամ ում լռված էի, պարզա մի հատ սուտ տեղում կհորինեմ…

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հա՞, բայց ինչո՞ւ պիտի չստեն, մարդը հենց դրանով էլ ա մարդ, որ ստում էլ ա:
Ուղղակի սուտ խոսելով աչքիս չեն բարձրանում, իսկ ճիշտ խոսողներին դժվար ա հավատալը:
Ստից կարան զզվեն նրանք, որոնք չեն կարողանում տարբերել սուտը ճշմարտությունից, տարբերելուց հետո ստի նկատմամբ անտարբեր ես դառնում (երևի):

----------


## Բարեկամ

Սուտը թուլություն ա, որը հատուկ ա բոլորին:
 Ասելով կամ կարծելով, թե զերծ ես դրանից, արդեն ստում ես  :Tongue:  
Ուղղակի մարդիկ կան որ մի քիչ ավելի  շատ են ստում, մարդիկ կան ՝  մի քիչ ավելի քիչ:
Մինչդեռ ստով ախտահարվածությունը կեղծիքն ա /կամ կեղծությունը/, որը դառնում ա բնավորություն, էություն. բարեբախտաբար այն շատերին հատուկ  չի, թե չէ անտանելի կլիներ կյանքը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա՞, բայց ինչո՞ւ պիտի չստեն, մարդը հենց դրանով էլ ա մարդ, որ ստում էլ ա:
> Ուղղակի սուտ խոսելով աչքիս չեն բարձրանում, իսկ ճիշտ խոսողներին դժվար ա հավատալը:
> Ստից կարան զզվեն նրանք, որոնք չեն կարողանում տարբերել սուտը ճշմարտությունից, տարբերելուց հետո ստի նկատմամբ անտարբեր ես դառնում (երևի):


Հով, դու քո էս ասածներին իրոք հավատու՞մ ես, թե՞ ուղղակի էս թեման ծաղրելու համար ստել ես։  :Tongue:  

Ես ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ. զզվում եմ ստից՝ անկախ դրա տեսակից, որակից, քանակից, համից (քաղցր/դառը), երկարությունից ու ծագումից։  :Bad:  

Դպրոցական տարիքում ստում էի մեկ-մեկ, երբ տնայինս արած չէի լինում, ասում էի՝ արել եմ, տանն եմ մոռացել...  :Blush:   :Sad:  Այսինքն՝ ստելուս նպատակը միշտ եղել է որևէ վտանգավոր կամ տհաճ բանից, խայտառակությունից խուսափելը։  :Xeloq:  Ընտանիքիս անդամներին ԵՐԲԵՔ ստած չկամ՝ ոչ մի տարիքում։ Իսկ հիմա ընդհանրապես չեմ ստում ոչ մեկին։ Կարող եմ ասել, որ արդեն մի քանի տարի է (կոնկրետ չեմ հաշվել, բայց երկու տարի հաստատ կա), որ ոչ մի անգամ չեմ ստել։ Եթե ինչ-որ բան չեմ ուզում ասել, պարզապես չեմ ասում՝ պատասխանից խուսափով, խոսքը փոխելով կամ էլ ուղղակի ասելով, որ չեմ ուզում պատասխանել այդ հարցին և վերջ։ Սկզբունք ունեմ՝ չստել, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի կյանքը փրկելու կամ նման այլ ճակատագրական հարց չկա, աշխատում եմ հավատարիմ մնալ այդ սկզբունքին, մինչև հիմա ստացվել է։  :Tongue:  Իսկ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չեն հավատում, որ դա հնարավոր է, խորապես ցավակցում եմ։  :Think:  Համենայնդեպս, ինձ լավ ճանաչողները կարող են հաստատել ասածս։  :Wink:  

Իսկ ընդհանրապես մարդիկ ստում են ամենատարբեր պատճառներով. ոմանք արդեն նշածս պատճառով՝ հնարավոր տհաճ իրավիճակից խուսափելու, վտանգից փրկվելու համար, ոմանք՝ ինչ-որ բան ձեռք բերելու, ոմանք ինչ-որ մեկին կամ իրենց փրկելու, իսկ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ ստում են պարզապես ստելու համար, ստելու հիվանդագին պահանջ ունեն, ստում են առանց պատճառի ու առանց նպատակի։ Նման մարդիկ երևի լուրջ բուժման կարիք ունեն։  :Unsure:

----------


## Sevo

Մարդիկ ստում են ծայրահեղությունից դրդված, երբ գտնվում են երկու քարի արանքում… Բայց երեւում է, որ մարդիկ շատ են հայտնվում երկու քարի արանքում :Think:

----------


## Arisol

> Մարդն առանց Աստծու նույնիսկ  հաց չի կարող ուտել որ ապրի, ուր մնաց լինի ամենազոր:


Խնդրում եմ, եթե կարող ես, ասա, թե ո՞րն/ի՞նչն է Աստվածը, որ հասկանամ, թե գրածդ ինչ ա նշանակում…
Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում Աստվածը: Եթե հնարավոր է՝ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ:
Հ.Գ. գիտեմ, որ օֆֆտոպ է, բայց հույս չունեի, որ Օֆֆտոպանոցում կնկատեր emo-ն գրածս: Երբ պատասխանի, կարող եք տեղափոխել այնտեղ:

----------


## emo

> Խնդրում եմ, եթե կարող ես, ասա, թե ո՞րն/ի՞նչն է Աստվածը, որ հասկանամ, թե գրածդ ինչ ա նշանակում…
> Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում Աստվածը: Եթե հնարավոր է՝ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ:
> Հ.Գ. գիտեմ, որ օֆֆտոպ է, բայց հույս չունեի, որ Օֆֆտոպանոցում կնկատեր emo-ն գրածս: Երբ պատասխանի, կարող եք տեղափոխել այնտեղ:


Մանրամասնությամբ որ գրեմ ժամեր կտևի, չեմ կարող.մի քանի նախադասութեամբել չի լինի  շարադրել Աստծու արծ ու անելիք գործերը:
Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ վերցրու Աստվածաշունչը և կարդա,դա էլ առիթ կհանդիսանա որ իմանաս Աստծու գիտությունը:

----------


## Esmeralda

Սուտ կա, որ ճիշտ արժե...
Ու ես հավատում եմ մեր հնարած ստին,
Թե չենք կորցնի իրար...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծում եմ սուտն ինքնաքողարկելու միջոց է: Ստելով մարդ առաջին հերթին իրեն, իսկ հետո նոր դիմացինին  է խաբում ու փորձում համզել ճշմարտության հակառակ լինելը:

----------


## Anul

մի նախադասությամբ ասեմ.
ԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՍՈՒՏԸ

----------


## Լիաննա

Ցավոք շատ ժամանակ  սուտը անհրաժեշտ է լինում, և դա իրականություն է, որ բոլորս պերք է ընդունենք, ինչքան  էլ  ասենք ատում ենք այն, գալիս է մի պահ, որ հաշտվում ենք դրա հետ , ես ինքս չեմ հավատում, որ ասում են երբեք չեն ստել:

----------


## ivy

Այս բաժնում ստի մասին երեք թեմա կա, որոշեցի դրանցից մեկում գրել հոգեբանության մեջ քննարկվող *ստի տեսակներ*ի մասին։ Գուցե դրանով էլ ինչ–որ ձևով պատասխան գտնի այն հարցը, թե ինչու են մարդիկ ստում։

Եվ այսպես, ստի տեսակներն են.

*Շահամոլական խաբեություն*
Սա թերևս ամենամեծ ու կոպիտ ստերից է, որ մարդիկ անում են անձնական օգոտւտի համար։ ասենք վաճառում են ինչ–որ փչացած կամ դեեկտավոր ապրանք՝ համոզելով, ար այն լավ վիճակում է։ Կամ նախընտրական քարոզարշավում սուտ խոստումներ են տալիս՝ լավ իմանլով, որ իրականում դրանք չեն կարող իրականացնել։

*Սուտ–փրկություն*
Ասենք՝ ուշացել եք կարևոր հանդիպումից/դասից/աշխատանքից/հարցազրույցից, որովհետև ուշանալու վատ սովորություն ունեք, բայց ասում եք, որ խցանման մեջ էինք ընկել։ Կամ երեխան պատահաբար կոտրել է արժեքավոր մի իր, բայց վախից ասում է, որ ինքը չի արել։ Կամ հանցագործը պնդում է, որ ինքն անմեղ է՝ բանտից խուսափելու համար։
Խոսքը կարող է նաև այն դեպքերիի մասին, երբ փրկում ես ուրիշներին, գուցե անգամ նրանց կյանքը...

*Սուտ–արդարացում*
Սա ինչ–որ չափով նման է փրկությանը, բայց այս դեպքում սուտն ավելի շատ քողարկված է կիսաճշտմարտությամբ և արտահայտվում է բառերի մանիպուլիացիայով։ «Դա անելով/դա ասելով՝ ես իրականում նկատի ունեի/իրականում ուզում էի...»։ Այսպիսով կարելի է ասածի ու արածի համար այլ վերծանումներ ու բացատրություններ փնտրել և գտնել՝ կոծկելու համար սեփական կամ մեկ այլ անձի գործած սխալը։

*Սուտ–բամբասանք*
Խոսքը այն բամբասնաքի մասին չէ, երբ ուղղակի քննարկում են որևէ մարդու կերպարը՝ սեփական հոգին ու նյարդերը հանգստացնելու համար։  :Smile:  Այլ այն դեպքերի մասին է, երբ բամբասանքը ներառում է *չստուգված լուրերի տարածում*։ «Լսե՞լ ես, Վարդուշի մարդը սիրած ա պահում» կամ «Ասում են՝ սրանց ընտանիքում շիզոֆրենիկներ են եղել. ես էլ մտածխում էի՝ ինչի սրանց էրեխեն սենց տարօրինակ»։ Ու նման բաներ։ 

*Սուտ–չափազանցում*
«Մի անգամ գնացել էինք ձկնորսության, մի էնպիսի ծոշոր ձուկ բռնեցինք՝ առնվազն մի մետրանոց էր»։ Կամ «Տենց աղջիկ չկա, մատս վրան դնեմ, իմը չլինի»։ Կամ «Այս վերևիս հարևանը ԱՄԵՆ ՕՐ մինչև գիշերվա երեքը բարձր երաժշտություն է լսում, գժվեցի արդեն»։ Այսպիսի ստերը հիմնականում անմեղ են՝ օգտագործվում են ընդգծելու համար ինչ–որ բանի կարևորությունը/վնասը իրենց կյանքում կամ ուղղակի գլուխգովելու ու պարծենկոտության համար։ 

*Սուտ–քաղաքավարություն*
Ինչ–որ մեկին ծանոթանալիս կամ հանդիպելիս ասում ես, որ շատ ուրախ ես այդ կապակցությամբ, բայց իրականում անտարբեր եք։ Կամ հյուր ես գնացել, ճաշակելով տանտիրուհու պատրաստած խորտիկները՝ ասում եք, թե ինչքան համեղ էր, բայց իրականում մի երևելի բան չէր։ Կամ էլ ինչ–որ մեկն ասում է, որ կարոտել է քեզ, դու էլ միանգամից. «Ես էլ քեզ եմ կարոտել», բայց դե...  :Smile: 

*Սուտ–խղճահարություն*
Ընկերուհուդ հենց նոր լքել է իր սիրելին. խեղճ աղջիկը ահավոր վիճակում է։ «Ինքը անպայման հետ կգա»,– ասում ես հանգստացնելու համար։ Բայց դե որտեղից իմանաս՝ կգա, չի գա... Շատ հասկանաս էդ տղամարդկանց... լավ, արդեն շեղվեցի ոնց–որ։  :Smile:  
Կամ գիտես, որ ինչ–որ մեկը շատ է ուզում նիհարել, ինչ ասես չի անում դրա համար, ու իրենց տեսնելիս՝ ասում ես, որ նիհարել է, բայց իրականում այդպես չի։ 
Կամ էլ ավելի լուրջ դեպք՝ անբուժելի հիվանդին ասում ես, որ ինքը կբուժվի։ Եվ նման այլ դեպքեր, որոնք ստեղծվում են զուտ կարեկցանքից, երբ թվում է, թե այդ պահին «քաղցր սուտը» «դառը ճշմարտությունից» ավելի նախընտրելի է։

*Սուտ–քծնանք*
Դե սա էլ երբ հաճոյախոսում ես ինչ–որ մեկին՝ լինի շեֆդ, թե որևէ այլ մեկը, ուղղակի «միավորներ» հավաքելու համար՝ ասելով բաներ, որոնք իրականում չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը։ «Ինչ հոյոկապ տեսք ունեք այսօր», «Ձեր առաջարկած ծրագիրը ուղղակի հոյակապ է», «Ձեզ նման իմաստուն մարիդկ շատ քիչ են հանդիպում»։ Խոսքն իհարկե այն դեպքերի մասին չէ, երբ ասողը համոզված է իր կոմպլիմենտի ճշմարտության մեջ։

*Սուտ–ֆանտազիա*
Շատ անմեղ սուտ է։ Երեխաների մոտ է ավելի հաճախ լինում։ Ինչ–որ բաներ են պատմում, որոնք իրականում չեն եղել։ Չնայած՝ ես էդպիսի մի մեծ մարդու էլ էի ճանաչում, որ պաթալոգիկ ստող էր, առանց պատճառի, հա ինչ–որ անիրական բաներ էր պատմում... 
Դե այս տեսակի մեջ կարելի է նաև ներառել «Ձմեռ պապի» մասին պատմությունները կամ ծնողների կողմից ցանկացած այլ հեքիաթային, անիրական կերպարների ներառումը երեխայի կյանքում։

*Սուտ–իլուզիա*
Հանդիպում ես ինչ–որ ծանոթի, որը գիտես՝ հազիվ է ծայրը ծայրին հասցնում, բայց քեզ ասում է, որ շուտով նոր ու կարգին բնակարան են տեղափոխվելու կամ մեքենա է գնելու։ Կամ հայրենիքից հեռու գտնվող ասում է, որ շուտով վերադառնալու է, թեև գիտի, որ դա ավելի շատ երազանք է, անիրական պատրանք։ 
Ստի այս տեսակը ավելի շուտ ոչ ռեալ երազանքների արտահայտումն է։ Հաճախ է հանդիպում ինչ–որ բանի կարիքը շատ զգացող մարդկանց մոտ։ 

*Սուտ–լռություն*
Սա շատ հետաքրքիր տեսակ է, և հաճախ համարվում է, որ դա նույնսիկ սուտ էլ չի։ Քանի որ այս տեսակի դեպքում մարդ ոչինչ չի ասում, պարզապես թաքցնում է ճշմարտությունը լռելով։ Այստեղ շատ կարևոր է տարբերակել թաքցվող ինֆորմացիայի նշանակությունը այն անձի համար, որից այն թաքցվում է։ Երևի դրանով էլ կարելի հասկանալ, դա սուտ էր, թե ոչ։ Եթե ինչ–որ մեկին գաղտնիք են ասել, ու նա ոչ մեկին դրա մասին չի ասում, սրանով նա շրջապատին չի խաբում (խոսքը կյանքի ու մահվան դեպքերի մասին չի)։ Բայց եթե ամուսինը դավաճանել է կնոջը և լռել դրա մասին, այս դեպքում ամենայն հավանականությամբ դա խաբեություն է։ Ինչևէ, լռելով խաբելը շատ դժվար մեկնաբանելի սուտ է՝ երբեմն իսկապես չգիտես համարել դա սուտ, թե ոչ...

*Սուտ–ինքնախաբեություն*
Ինչ–որ չափով նման է սուտ–իլուզիային, բայց այս դեպքում մարդը ավելի շատ ինքն իրեն է խաբում՝ ամբողջովին ու անմնացորդ հավատալով իր ստեղծած ստին, ավելի ու ավելի սնելով միտքը փուչ, անիրական հույսերով, որոնք հետզհետե դառնում են համոզվածություններ ու անգամ կարող են վերածվել պաթոլոգիկ վիճակների։ Ասենք՝ ինչ–որ մի աղջիկ ինքն իրեն համոզում է, որ այն մարդը, ում ինքը սիրահարված է, փոխադարձաբար սիրում է իրեն, թեև այդ անձնավորությունը գուցե անգամ չի ճանաչում աղջկան (էրոտոմանիա)։

*Մանր ստեր*
Սա այն տեսակն է, որից թերևս ոչ մեկս զերծ չենք։ Հարցնում են, թե ոնց ես, մեխանիկորեն պատասխանում ես՝ լավ, թեև իրականում լավ չես։ Հարցնում են՝ ինչ է եղել, ասում ես ՝ ոչ մի բան, որովհետև չես ուզում խոսել դրա մասին կամ կոնկրետ այդ մարդու հետ, բայց իրականում «ոչ մի բան» պատասխանը չի համապատասխանում իրականությունը։ Այդ նուն պատասխանը կարող է նաև հաճախ հնչել, երբ հարցնում են, թե ինչ ես մտածում, ու էլի չես ուզում խորանալ, ընտրում ես արագ ու հեշտ տարբերակը՝ ոչինչ։ «Լավ», «ոչ մի բան», «չգիտեմ» արագ պատասխանները հիմնականում այս տիպի մանր–մունր ստերի հիմնական բառերն են։ 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել ձեր կարծիքը այս տեսակների վերաբերյալ։

----------


## dvgray

*ivy*
Շատ լավ ես նկարագրել ցուցակը: 
Ասեմ, որ ես 
*Սուտ–ինքնախաբեություն* -ը կդնեի ցուցակի ամենավերին հորիզոնականում:
Ըստ իմ պատկերացման, մնացած բոլոր ստերը, ու նաև վատ, սխալ արարքների պատճառը սա է:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Մանր ստեր
> Սա այն տեսակն է, որից թերևս ոչ մեկս զերծ չենք։ Հարցնում են, թե ոնց ես, մեխանիկորեն պատասխանում ես՝ լավ, թեև իրականում լավ չես։ Հարցնում են՝ ինչ է եղել, ասում ես ՝ ոչ մի բան, որովհետև չես ուզում խոսել դրա մասին կամ կոնկրետ այդ մարդու հետ, բայց իրականում «ոչ մի բան» պատասխանը չի համապատասխանում իրականությունը։ Այդ նուն պատասխանը կարող է նաև հաճախ հնչել, երբ հարցնում են, թե ինչ ես մտածում, ու էլի չես ուզում խորանալ, ընտրում ես արագ ու հեշտ տարբերակը՝ ոչինչ։ «Լավ», «ոչ մի բան», «չգիտեմ» արագ պատասխանները հիմնականում այս տիպի մանր–մունր ստերի հիմնական բառերն են։


Ես  սա  կդնեի  առաջի  հորիզոնականում, քանզի ամենօրյա  հանդիպող  ստերից  է:

----------


## ivy

> *ivy*
> Շատ լավ ես նկարագրել ցուցակը: 
> Ասեմ, որ ես 
> *Սուտ–ինքնախաբեություն* -ը կդնեի ցուցակի ամենավերին հորիզոնականում:
> Ըստ իմ պատկերացման, մնացած բոլոր ստերը, ու նաև վատ, սխալ արարքների պատճառը սա է:


Իսկ ես չեմ համարում, թե ինքնախաբեությունը բոլոր ստերի պատճառն է։ Հիմանականում մարդ գիտակցում է, որ սուտ է ասում՝ բացառությամբ ստի միայն որոշ տեսակների։

----------


## Monk

Ստերի երկար ցուցակին կավելացնեի նաև այն ճշմարտությունը, որը մատուցվում է այնպես, որ սխալ հասկացվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սուտ–ինքնախաբեություն
> Ինչ–որ չափով նման է սուտ–իլուզիային, բայց այս դեպքում մարդը ավելի շատ ինքն իրեն է խաբում՝ ամբողջովին ու անմնացորդ հավատալով իր ստեղծած ստին, ավելի ու ավելի սնելով միտքը փուչ, անիրական հույսերով, որոնք հետզհետե դառնում են համոզվածություններ ու անգամ կարող են վերածվել պաթոլոգիկ վիճակների։ Ասենք՝ ինչ–որ մի աղջիկ ինքն իրեն համոզում է, որ այն մարդը, ում ինքը սիրահարված է, փոխադարձաբար սիրում է իրեն, թեև այդ անձնավորությունը գուցե անգամ չի ճանաչում աղջկան (էրոտոմանիա)։


Էս արդեն հոգեբուժության մեջ կոչվում ա սիրո զառանցանք  :LOL: 




> Սուտ–ֆանտազիա
> Շատ անմեղ սուտ է։ Երեխաների մոտ է ավելի հաճախ լինում։ Ինչ–որ բաներ են պատմում, որոնք իրականում չեն եղել։ Չնայած՝ ես էդպիսի մի մեծ մարդու էլ էի ճանաչում, որ պաթալոգիկ ստող էր, առանց պատճառի, հա ինչ–որ անիրական բաներ էր պատմում...
> Դե այս տեսակի մեջ կարելի է նաև ներառել «Ձմեռ պապի» մասին պատմությունները կամ ծնողների կողմից ցանկացած այլ հեքիաթային, անիրական կերպարների ներառումը երեխայի կյանքում։


Սրա մասնավոր դեպքն էլ կոնֆաբուլացիան է, երբ մարդը հիշողության բացը լրացնում է ֆանտաստիկ բաներ պատմելով: Բայց տարբերությունն այն է, որ չի հասկանում, որ ստում է: Օրինակ, պատմում է, որ հոկտեմբերի 4-ին տիեզերքում Արիստոտելի հետ ձուկ էր բռնում, բայց իրականում այդ նույն օրը կոմայի մեջ պառկած է եղել:




> Սուտ–չափազանցում
> «Մի անգամ գնացել էինք ձկնորսության, մի էնպիսի ծոշոր ձուկ բռնեցինք՝ առնվազն մի մետրանոց էր»։ Կամ «Տենց աղջիկ չկա, մատս վրան դնեմ, իմը չլինի»։ Կամ «Այս վերևիս հարևանը ԱՄԵՆ ՕՐ մինչև գիշերվա երեքը բարձր երաժշտություն է լսում, գժվեցի արդեն»։ Այսպիսի ստերը հիմնականում անմեղ են՝ օգտագործվում են ընդգծելու համար ինչ–որ բանի կարևորությունը/վնասը իրենց կյանքում կամ ուղղակի գլուխգովելու ու պարծենկոտության համար։


Էս էլ պսևդոլոգիա ֆանտաստիկան ա  :LOL:  Հանդիպում է հիստերիկ գծերով մարդկանց մոտ:

Մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից.
*Մարդկանց վրա ազդելու համար նախատեսված ստեր*
Սա այն դեպքն է, երբ մարդը միտումնավոր այնպիսի սուտ է ասվում, որ (բացասական) ազդեցություն ունենա դիմացինի վրա: Դրա մասնավոր դեպքն է ներվերի վրա ազդելու համար նախատեսված սուտը: Դրանք հիմնականում ապրիլմեկյան կատակներն են  :LOL:  Բայց դե շատերի համար ամեն օր էլ ապրիլի մեկն է:

----------


## impression

Ոնց թե ինչու են մարդիկ ստում. ախր էդպես հարմար է, կյանքն էլ անհամեմատ հեշտ:
Ես շատ եմ ստում: Շատ-շատ: Ու հիմնականում ստում եմ ինչ-որ արգելքներ շրջանցելու համար: Մեծ ու կարևոր ստեր աշխատում եմ չասել: Երբեմն ստացվում է: 
Տեսնես էս գրածիցս ո՞ր մասն էր ճիշտ, ո՞րը՝ սուտ:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում:


Մենակ դասախոսներին եմ ստում, խոսքի ասում ա "խի ես ուշացել", ասում եմ, ասենք, "պռոպկա էր" կամ էլ "պոլիկլինիկայից եմ գալի"  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այս բաժնում ստի մասին երեք թեմա կա, որոշեցի դրանցից մեկում գրել հոգեբանության մեջ քննարկվող *ստի տեսակներ*ի մասին։ Գուցե դրանով էլ ինչ–որ ձևով պատասխան գտնի այն հարցը, թե ինչու են մարդիկ ստում։
> ...
> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել ձեր կարծիքը այս տեսակների վերաբերյալ։


Հետաքրքիր տեսակավորում էր։ Մինչև կարդալը երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ ստերի էդքան տեսակներ կան։  :Jpit:  




> Ստերի երկար ցուցակին կավելացնեի նաև այն ճշմարտությունը, որը մատուցվում է այնպես, որ սխալ հասկացվի:


Սա էլ, կարծում եմ, ստի շատ հետաքրքիր ու կարևոր տեսակ է, որն ընդգրկված չէր ցուցակում, ինչպես նաև Բյուրի նշած՝ մարդկանց վրա ազդելու համար նախատեսված տեսակը։

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև լսել, թե ով որ ստատեսակից է ամենից շատ կամ ընդհանրապես օգտվում։  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես մենակ իմ նշածից եմ օգտվում, մեկ էլ մի հատ ուրիշ տեսակից, էդ մեկն էլ չկար: Էդ էլ կոչվում ա մաֆիայի սուտ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ նաև լսել, թե ով որ ստատեսակից է ամենից շատ կամ ընդհանրապես օգտվում։


Ինձ մոտ ամենահաճախ հանդիպողներն են.
*Սուտ–քաղաքավարությունը*
*Սուտ–լռությունը
Մանր ստերը*
 :Blush:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Սուտը ամենա վատ գործիքն է մարդու կողմից երբևէ հնարած, միշտ փչանում է կամ փչացնում է: :Cool:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Սուտը հարցաքննել պետք չէ. այն արդեն բացահայտ է որպես սուտ։ Իսկ երբ սուտը բացահայտված է, ապա բողոքարկումն ու մեղանչանքը զուր են, որովհետեւ ստին կարեկցողն ինքն է դառնում զոհ ու չար գործի բաժնետեր։ 

Ստին պետք է հիշել որպես մղձավանջ, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չհիշել։ 

Ստին պետք է նայել որպես թիթեռ չդարձած չորացած որդի ու երբեք չխառնել ներկա հավատքին ու հույսին։ 

Սուտը՝ որն ունի քառասուն օրվա կյանք, չի կորցնի իր վավերությունը, երբ այն հիշվի ու վերածնվի։ Իսկ այս ամենը հասկանալու համար, ցավոք, անհավատ մարդիք, պետք է ետ դառնան ու լսեն ստի քազցր լեզվին՝ հայացքը հառած ճպացաց աչքին, որպեսզի տեսնեն, թե ինչ են կորցնում այն պահից սկսած, երբ վերածնում են սուտը՝ կյանքեր ավիրած։

----------


## Koms

_Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում:_ 
Սուտը` կարելի է ասել մարդկության էության եւ պատմության մի կարեւոր կոմպոնենտն է; հնարավոր չի երեւի գտնել մի մարդու, որը գոնե գեթ մեկ անգամ իր կյանքում ինչ-ինչ օբյեկտիվ-սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով չի ստել; բայց այստեղ ուրիշ երեւույթ կա` կան մարդիկ, որոնք ուղղակի տառապում են մի հիվանդությամբ որի անունն է` "քրոնիկ սուտասանություն", եւ մեկ է, ինչ էլ խոսես էդ մարդկանց հետ` դու հարյուր տոկոսով նախապես համոզված ես, որ նա ստել է միշտ, ստում է, եւ հետագայում էլ միշտ ստելու է;  :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

> Ստին պետք է հիշել որպես մղձավանջ, կամ էլ ընդհանրապես չհիշել։


Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու է սուտը այդքան բացասաբար ընկալվում. հավանաբար այստեղ խոսքը կոպիտ խաբեության մասին է։ Բայց կան նաև ամենօրյա, անշառ ստեր։  :Smile:  Եթե չալարես ու հետ գնաս մի էջ, կտեսնես, որ սուտը շատ տեսակներ ունի, որոնցից ոմանք լրիվ բնական են ու հաճախ օգտագործվող։

Լավ, քանի որ չգիտեմ՝ մի էջ հետ կգնաս, թե չէ, էստեղ բերեմ օրինակներ՝ ասածս ավելի պարզ դարձնելու համար։ Խոսելիս մենք երբեմն ասում են «հազար անգամ բացատրեցի / խնդրեցի / ասացի», բայց դե իրականում հո հենց հազար անգա՞մ չէր, դա արդեն իսկ սուտ է։ Կամ տխուր ես, ինչ–որ բան է պատահել, հարցնում են՝ ինչ է եղել, ասում ես՝ ոչ մի բան, դա էլ է սուտ։ Կամ նույն դեպքում, երբ հարցնում են՝ ո՞նց ես, պատասխանում ես՝ լավ։ Քանի՞ անգամ ենք մենք նախընտրում արագ «չգիտեմ» պատասխանը, որը իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում։ Քանի՞ անգամ ենք հյուր գնալիս գովեստի գոնե մի խոսք ասում տանտիրուհու հյուրասիրությանը, որտեղ իրականում ոչ մի երևելի բան էլ չկար։ Կամ մեկին հաճույք պատճառելու համար ասում, որ լավ տեսք ունի։ Իսկ վատ վիճակում հայտնվածին հավատացնում, որ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու։ Քանի՞ անգամ ենք խոսքի մեջ օգտագործում անտեղի չափազանցություններ «երբեք», «միշտ», «ամեն օր»։ Բալիկներին էլ պատմում ենք Ձմեռ պապի մասին։ Սրանք վա՞տ ստեր են։ Գուցե համարենք, որ հա։ Բայց ինձ համար լրիվ բնական է գոնե դրանց կեսը։ 

Բոլորս էլ ստում ենք։ Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր խաբեբաներ են կամ որոնք պաթոլոգիկ ստողներ են. դրանք այլ կատեգորիա են։ Իսկ մենք՝ սովորական մահկանացուներս, առօրյայում առանց նկատելու անգամ օգտվում ենք մանր–մունր ստերից, ինչը բնական է ու մարդուն բնորոշ։

Հոգեբանական շատ հարցումների մեջ բացի նրանից, որ չափվում է կոնկրետ որևէ հատկանիշ, ասենք՝ խառնվածքը, հարցման մեջ հաճախ լինում են մարդու անկեղծության մակարդակը որոշող հարցեր, որպեսզի տեսնես, թե արդյո՞ք այդ մարդու հարցման պատասխանները կարելի է համարել իրական, որ իմանաս՝ հարցման արդյունքում ստացվածը նրա իրակա՞ն խառնվածքն էր, թե՞ ոչ։ Ու անկեղծության մակարդակը որոշող մի քանի կետեր «թակարդներ են» մտցվում հարցման մեջ, որոնք ունեն ֆիքսված պատասխան, եթե պատասխանը այլ լինի, քան ֆիքսվածը, ուրեմն անկեղծ չէր պատասխանողը. դրանցով կարելի է ենթադրել, որ գուցե մնացած հարցերին էլ անկեղծ չի պատասխանել։ Եվ այդպիսի «թակարդներից» մեկն էլ հետևյալ հարցն է. «Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է, որ դուք ԵՐԲԵՔ չեք ստում»։ Այս «թակարդ–հարցի» ֆիքսված ճիշտ պատասխանն է՝ ՈՉ։ Եվ ամեն անգամ, երբ ինչ–որ մեկը պատասխանում է «ԱՅՈ», դրանից նրա անկեղծության սանդղակը իջնում է։ Որովհետև գոնե հոգեբանների համար դա հայտնի փաստ է՝ չստող մարդ չկա...

----------


## comet

Սուտը ինքնապաշտպանության միջոց է: Երբեմն անելանելի վիճակներում ստիպված ես լինում ստել: Մարդիկ կան, որոնց մոտ հրաշալի է ստացվում ստելը, մարդիկ էլ կան, որոնք անմիջապես <<բռնվում են>>: Նայած թե ինչքան ես <<տաղանդավոր>> ստելու մեջ:

----------


## Երվանդ

Դե երբեմն բաներ կան որ չես ուզում ասես , բայց դե մի բան պիտի ասես, ստիպված ստում ես, օրինակ գիշերը տուն չպիտի գաս, բայց դե հո տնեցիքին չես ասելու խի չպտի գաս, ստիպված մի բան հորինում ես էլի :Cool:

----------


## Koms

> Սուտը ինքնապաշտպանության միջոց է:


Դա էլ տարբերակ է, բայց նայած ինչ հանգամանքներում: 
Իսկ հնարավոր է ստել` չվնասելով ուրիշին? Չգիտեմ: :Xeloq:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում:

Որովհետև վախենում են… վախն ա ստիպում մարդկանց ստել… ու ինչքան շատ են վախենում, էնքան ավելի շատ են ստում… _

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ստերի երկար ցուցակին կավելացնեի նաև այն ճշմարտությունը, որը մատուցվում է այնպես, որ սխալ հասկացվի:


ես գիտեի դրա մասին մենակ ես գիտեմ  :Blush: 

մարդը առանց ստելու չի կարա յոլա գնա
ջհանդամին թե դիմացինի վրա ինչ ազդեցություն կթողա

նենց եմ ուզում ես էլ մեկ մեկ սուտ խոսամ  :Diablo:

----------


## comet

> Դա էլ տարբերակ է, բայց նայած ինչ հանգամանքներում: 
> Իսկ հնարավոր է ստել` չվնասելով ուրիշին? Չգիտեմ:


Էստեղ երբեմն էլ գործում է` *ով ինչ անի, իրեն կանի* տարբերակը: Համենայնդեպս ինձ մոտ այդպես է, միանգամից բռնվում եմ: Ստել չեմ կարող, չնայած երբեմն ցանկալի է :Blush:

----------


## Katka

Երբեմն ուղղակի ստիպված ես, որովհետև դիմացինդ գերադասում է սուտը, ինչը ցավալի է :Smile: 
Բայց դե  մեկ է դառը ճշմարտությունը շատ ավելի քաղցր է :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում:


Ինչու՞, ինչու՞... որ ապրեն  :Jpit: 
Սուտը ինքնին վատ բան է, բայց իմ կարծիքով ամենավատը այն դեպքում է, երբ ինքդ ես սկսում հավատալ քո ստին  :Sad:  , լացելու բան ա  :Cray:

----------


## Natali

Շատ լավ էր ամեն ինչ նկարագրված, բայց կարչում եմ  մի  կարևոր  դեպք նկարագրված  չէ:  Մի  մոռացեք, որ կան դեպքեր երբ սուտն անհրաժեշտ ե, երբ հիվանդը  մօտ ապագայում մահանալու է, և բժիշկն ու հարազատները ստում են հիվանդին, նրան հույս ու լավատեսություն  ներշնչելու պատճառով: :Think:  Սա պարտադրված ՍՈՒՏ է: ԵՎ ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստացվի հիվանդի համար  ճիշտն իմանալուց, և մնացած  ժամանակն էլ  տառապելուց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ լավ էր ամեն ինչ նկարագրված, բայց կարչում եմ մի կարևոր դեպք նկարագրված չէ: Մի մոռացեք, որ կան դեպքեր երբ սուտն անհրաժեշտ ե, երբ հիվանդը մօտ ապագայում մահանալու է, և բժիշկն ու հարազատները ստում են հիվանդին, նրան հույս ու լավատեսություն ներշնչելու պատճառով: Սա պարտադրված ՍՈՒՏ է: ԵՎ ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստացվի հիվանդի համար ճիշտն իմանալուց, և մնացած ժամանակն էլ տառապելուց:


Պաաաաա՜, էլի սկսվեց  :Sad:  ՈՉ ՈՔ իրավունք չունի հիվանին խաբելու  :Angry2:  Որ մի քիչ շատ ջղայնացնեք, էվթանազիայի սաղ նյութերս էստեղ կդնեմ, նոր կիմանաք  :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շատ լավ էր ամեն ինչ նկարագրված, բայց կարչում եմ  մի  կարևոր  դեպք նկարագրված  չէ:  Մի  մոռացեք, որ կան դեպքեր երբ սուտն անհրաժեշտ ե, երբ հիվանդը  մօտ ապագայում մահանալու է, և բժիշկն ու հարազատները ստում են հիվանդին, նրան հույս ու լավատեսություն  ներշնչելու պատճառով: Սա պարտադրված ՍՈՒՏ է: ԵՎ ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստացվի հիվանդի համար  ճիշտն իմանալուց, և մնացած  ժամանակն էլ  տառապելուց:


Կամ էլ.
-Սիրելի՛ս, ես լավ տեսք ունեմ:
-Չէ՛ :Angry2: , աղջի՛,  մազերդ ոնց որ ցախավել լինեն: :LOL: 

Ավելի լավ չի ստել, ասել ՀԱ ու պրծնել:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բեռնարդ Շոուին հարցնում են, թե ինչում է կյանքի ճշմարտությունը:
_ Նրանում, որ մենք ստիպված ենք հաճախ ստել,_պատասխանում է Շոուն... :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կամ էլ.
> -Սիրելի՛ս, ես լավ տեսք ունեմ:
> -Չէ՛, աղջի՛,  մազերդ ոնց որ ցախավել լինեն:
> 
> Ավելի լավ չի ստել, ասել ՀԱ ու պրծնել:


Ոչ, հեչ էլ լավ չի։ Ես ինքս ճիշտ ձևով մատուցված ճշմարտությունը ցանկացած դեպքում գերադասում եմ ստից։ Եթե վատ տեսք ունեմ, ակնկալում եմ դրա մասին անկեղծ կարծիք լսել, ոչ թե սուտի հաճոյախոսություն, առավել ևս մտերիմ մարդուց։ Ու ինքս էլ նույնիսկ քաղաքավարությունից դրդված հաճելի ստեր չեմ ասում. եթե հարցնում են, ասում եմ այն, ինչ մտածում եմ, գուցե մի քիչ մեղմ, բայց ոչ սուտ։ Ինձ լավ ճանաչողները դա շատ լավ գիտեն։ Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր միայն հաճելին լսելու ակնկալիք ունեն, թեկուզ ոչ անկեղծ, ժամանակի ընթացքում հասկանում են, որ այդ հարցում հաստատ չարժե ինձ վրա հույս դնել։  :Jpit: 

Հենց քո նկարագրած իրավիճակում կարելի է ուրիշ ձևով հասկացնել, որ լավ տեսք չունի, համենայնդեպս, կարելի է առանց ցախավելի մասին հիշատակման յոլա գնալ։  :LOL:   Իսկ ընդհանրապես մարդ պիտի իմանա՝ ում ինչ հարց տա. ոչ մտերիմ մարդուն «լա՞վ տեսք ունեմ» տիպի հարցեր տալը հիմարություն եմ համարում, քանի որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ պատասխանը հիմնված է լինելու քաղաքավարություն, ոչ թե անկեղծության վրա, ու չարժե մարդուն անիմաստ տեղը անհարմար վիճակի մեջ գցել՝ ստիպելով ստել կամ մի կերպ տակից դուրս գալ՝ ստելուց խուսափելու համար, այն դեպքում, երբ հարցնողը բոլորովին էլ լավ տեսք չունի։

----------


## Gayl

> Վաղուց այս զզվելի բնավորությունը մտել է հայերի մոտ: Արեևելքցիների խասյաթ է:


Ստում են բոլորը,անխտիր,կստեն քեզ եթե ասեն որ երբեք չեն ստել և մի մոռացիր դեպքեր կան որ սուտը պետք է և ավելի ճիշտ է քան ճշմարտությունը,ես քաղց սուտի մասին չեմ խոսում:

----------


## Anhavat

> Ոչ, հեչ էլ լավ չի։ Ես ինքս ճիշտ ձևով մատուցված ճշմարտությունը ցանկացած դեպքում գերադասում եմ ստից։ Եթե վատ տեսք ունեմ, ակնկալում եմ դրա մասին անկեղծ կարծիք լսել, ոչ թե սուտի հաճոյախոսություն, առավել ևս մտերիմ մարդուց։ Ու ինքս էլ նույնիսկ քաղաքավարությունից դրդված հաճելի ստեր չեմ ասում. եթե հարցնում են, ասում եմ այն, ինչ մտածում եմ, գուցե մի քիչ մեղմ, բայց ոչ սուտ։ Ինձ լավ ճանաչողները դա շատ լավ գիտեն։ Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր միայն հաճելին լսելու ակնկալիք ունեն, թեկուզ ոչ անկեղծ, ժամանակի ընթացքում հասկանում են, որ այդ հարցում հաստատ չարժե ինձ վրա հույս դնել։ 
> 
> Հենց քո նկարագրած իրավիճակում կարելի է ուրիշ ձևով հասկացնել, որ լավ տեսք չունի, համենայնդեպս, կարելի է առանց ցախավելի մասին հիշատակման յոլա գնալ։  Իսկ ընդհանրապես մարդ պիտի իմանա՝ ում ինչ հարց տա. ոչ մտերիմ մարդուն «լա՞վ տեսք ունեմ» տիպի հարցեր տալը հիմարություն եմ համարում, քանի որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ պատասխանը հիմնված է լինելու քաղաքավարություն, ոչ թե անկեղծության վրա, ու չարժե մարդուն անիմաստ տեղը անհարմար վիճակի մեջ գցել՝ ստիպելով ստել կամ մի կերպ տակից դուրս գալ՝ ստելուց խուսափելու համար, այն դեպքում, երբ հարցնողը բոլորովին էլ լավ տեսք չունի։


Իսկ եթե ամուսինդ հարցնի սիրելիս, իսկ դու ինձ դավաևանած կա՟ս թեկուզ մտքով:
Ի՟նչ կստես :LOL:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ստում են բոլորը,անխտիր,կստեն քեզ եթե ասեն որ երբեք չեն ստել և մի մոռացիր դեպքեր կան որ սուտը պետք է և ավելի ճիշտ է քան ճշմարտությունը,ես քաղց սուտի մասին չեմ խոսում:


Համաձայն եմ բայց մասամբ։ Այն որ բոլորն են ստել անժխտելի է։ Բայց ոչ բոլորն են շարունակում անել դա։ 
Մարդիկ հասունանալով հասկանում են որ ստելը դա անընդունելի է ցանկացած իրավիճակում, իսկ ոմանք այդպես էլ չեն հասկանում։
Ստում են նրանք ովքեր ինչ–ինչ պատճառով առդարացնում են այդ արարքը, բայց այն անընդունելի է համենայն դեպս իմ կողմից։ 
Եթե ստում ես ուրեմն շատ բաներ արդեն խախտված են քո մեջ, ուրեմն ստությունն ընդունել ես ճշմարտության տեղ, չէ որ դու ինքդ ես ներկայացնում սուտը որպես ճշմարտություն ու դեռ հավանություն ես տալիս ու հաստատում որ ճիշտ ես անում։
Ինձ համար անընդունելի է, ձեզ նայեք…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ եթե ամուսինդ հարցնի սիրելիս, իսկ դու ինձ դավաևանած կա՟ս թեկուզ մտքով:
> Ի՟նչ կստես


Իհարկե, չեմ ստի։  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Լավ եմ անում:

----------


## Gayl

> Համաձայն եմ բայց մասամբ։ Այն որ բոլորն են ստել անժխտելի է։ Բայց ոչ բոլորն են շարունակում անել դա։ 
> Մարդիկ հասունանալով հասկանում են որ ստելը դա անընդունելի է ցանկացած իրավիճակում, իսկ ոմանք այդպես էլ չեն հասկանում։
> Ստում են նրանք ովքեր ինչ–ինչ պատճառով առդարացնում են այդ արարքը, բայց այն անընդունելի է համենայն դեպս իմ կողմից։ 
> Եթե ստում ես ուրեմն շատ բաներ արդեն խախտված են քո մեջ, ուրեմն ստությունն ընդունել ես ճշմարտության տեղ, չէ որ դու ինքդ ես ներկայացնում սուտը որպես ճշմարտություն ու դեռ հավանություն ես տալիս ու հաստատում որ ճիշտ ես անում։
> Ինձ համար անընդունելի է, ձեզ նայեք…


Չհասկացա ինչու եք իմ հետ մասամբ համաաձայն չէ որ ոչ իմ ասած չժխտեցիք:Ես չասացի որ բոլորն էլ շաչունակում են ստել,այլ ասացի որ բոլորն էլ ստել են և կապ չունի ինչ նպատակով են դա արել:Սուտը վատ բան է,շարունակական բնույթ ունեցող սուտը սպանում է մարդու ներքին աշխարհը:

----------


## Anhavat

Իմ կարծիքով մենք ստին սովորում ենք դեռ մանկուց երմ հեքիաթներ ենք կարդում կամ մեր համար կարդում էին, որ մենք քնենք 
հետագայում դա կկոչվի ստեղծագործություն  :Smile: 
միթե լավ սուտը դա նույնպես ստեղծագործություն չէ
վերցնենք թեկուզ Մատրիցա ֆիլմը  :LOL: 
Առանձ ստի մարդ չի կարա ապրի դրա պահանջարկը միշտ էլ կա 
նույն էլ սուտը առանձ մարդու :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում*:


Երևի մտածում  են, որ  երկար  կրկնված  սուտը կանցնի  ճշմարտության  տեղ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Եթե ճշմարտությունը բավարար լիներ, սուտը չէին հորինի:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Բայց ինչա՞ սուտը լայն առումով:Արդյո՞ք սուտը  այլափոխված ճշմարտությունն է:Եթե եդպեսա մեկը թող ինձ բացատրի կա՞ եդ ճշմարտությունը:Չէ չկա ամեն մեկն իր ճշմարտությունն ունի, սակայն իրականությունը մեկն է: Սուտը մենակ բերանով ասածը չի: Իրավիճակներն էլ, երևույթներն սկզբում շաաաատ ճիշտ թվացող վերջում մեկ էլ, օօբա, սուտ են դուրս գալիս: Բայց շատ ուշ էս հասկանում, որ ամեն ինչ սուտ էր: Ու դա ցավացնումա: Կամ էլ մի բան, ասենք ամուսնանում են, սիրում, պաշտում, խելագարվում են, ու եկեղեցում երդվում են հավերժ սիրել ու միասին լինել: Հա եդ մարդը եդ պահին երդվումա ու շատա հավատում դրան ու անկեղծորեն ուզումա , որ տենց լինի: Բայց, աստված իմ, մարդն աճող էակա, ու տարիները, երևույթները կարան չէ՞ ազդեն իր վրա, կամ էլ զուգընկերը անտանելի մեկը դառնա: Ու էլ չսիրեն իրար: Իրավունք ունի նրանցից մեկը մեղադրելու մյուսին ստի մեջ, որ ասենք տասնհինգ տարի առաջ եկեղեցում հավերժ սերա խոստացել ու հիմա չի պահում խոստումը:Եդ պահին , երբ տվելա խոստումը չի խաբել, հավատացելա դրան, ու շատա ուզեցել, որ տենց էլ լինի: Բայց կյանքը փոխվումա , մարդիք ել են փոխվում:Ամեն ինչա փոխվում: Մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ ինձ համար, ամենաանտանելի սուտը, այնա երբ ինքդ քեզ ես խաբում: Ապրել ստի մեջ անտանելի է: Հիմա գիտեմ շատ ռոմանտիկ պատկերացումներով ու հիմնականում անփորձները կասեն դա իրական սեր չի եղել, թե չե տասնհինգ տարի կամ թող լինի հինգ տարի հետո էլ չեր անցնի: Դա բնականա , կարծում եմ գալիսա նրանից, որ մարդը հոգու խորքում իդեալիստա: Բայց իրականությունը այլա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կամ էլ մի բան, ասենք ամուսնանում են, սիրում, պաշտում, խելագարվում են, ու եկեղեցում երդվում են հավերժ սիրել ու միասին լինել: Հա եդ մարդը եդ պահին երդվումա ու շատա հավատում դրան ու անկեղծորեն ուզումա , որ տենց լինի: Բայց, աստված իմ, մարդն աճող էակա, ու տարիները, երևույթները կարան չէ՞ ազդեն իր վրա, կամ էլ զուգընկերը անտանելի մեկը դառնա: Ու էլ չսիրեն իրար: Իրավունք ունի նրանցից մեկը մեղադրելու մյուսին ստի մեջ, որ ասենք տասնհինգ տարի առաջ եկեղեցում հավերժ սերա խոստացել ու հիմա չի պահում խոստումը:Եդ պահին , երբ տվելա խոստումը չի խաբել, հավատացելա դրան, ու շատա ուզեցել, որ տենց էլ լինի: Բայց կյանքը փոխվումա , մարդիք ել են փոխվում:Ամեն ինչա փոխվում: Մի բան գիտեմ հաստատ ինձ համար, ամենաանտանելի սուտը, այնա երբ ինքդ քեզ ես խաբում: Ապրել ստի մեջ անտանելի է: Հիմա գիտեմ շատ ռոմանտիկ պատկերացումներով ու հիմնականում անփորձները կասեն դա իրական սեր չի եղել, թե չե տասնհինգ տարի կամ թող լինի հինգ տարի հետո էլ չեր անցնի:


Չեմ կարծում, թե այդպես ասողները շատ լինեն։  :Wink:  Այ լրիվ ուրիշ բան, որ գուցե ուղղակի չարժե խոստումներ ու երդումներ տալ (երդում հասկացությունն ընդհանրապես անհեթեթություն եմ համարում ցանկացած իրավիճակում), առավել ևս էնպիսի հարցերի վերաբերյալ, երբ ի սկզբանե հայտնի է, որ դա քեզնից կախված չի։ Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար երդումները միշտ ծիծաղ են հարուցել։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մարդիկ ստում են, որտև *պետք է*

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Ուլուան համաձայն եմ, անհեթեթությունա երդումը: Դա թուլակամ մարդկանց համարա, նախորոք ներողություն եմ խնդրում նրանցից, ում խոսքերս կարան վիրավորեն: Եթե ցանկությունն ու երազանքը կորել են, ու էլ ոչինչ չի մնացել, մենակ երդումնա մնում: Որը պարտավորեցնումա: Բայց կան չէ՞ բաներ, որ պարտականություն չեն կարա լինեն: Ասենք ասում են «ամուսնական պարտականություն»: Գրողի ծոցը գնա եդ ամուսնական պարտականությունը: Հենց  եդ  ամուսնական պարտականություն կոչեցյալը պարտականությունա դառնում, ճիշտ եդտեղ ել ամեն ինչ վերջանումա: Ու եթե մի բանի համար երդվում ես նշանակումա դա ճիշտա՞, իսկ մնացածի համար, որ չես երդվում, սու՞տ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մարդիկ ստում են, որտև *պետք է*


Նույն սկզբունքով կարելի է ասել. մարդիկ սպանում են, որովհետև պետք է, մարդիկ դավաճանում են, որովհետև պետք է, և այլն։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նույն սկզբունքով կարելի է ասել. մարդիկ սպանում են, որովհետև պետք է, մարդիկ դավաճանում են, որովհետև պետք է, և այլն։


չէ.
մարդիկ դավաճանում են, որտև *դավաճանվում է* 
մարդիկ սպանում են, որտև դա *պատահում է*
բայց մարդիկ ստում են, որտև *պետք է*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> չէ.
> մարդիկ դավաճանում են, որտև *դավաճանվում է* 
> մարդիկ սպանում են, որտև դա *պատահում է*
> բայց մարդիկ ստում են, որտև *պետք է*


Նշված բոլոր դեպքերի համար էլ կարելի է հանգիստ ասել. *նայած մարդ*։  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նշված բոլոր դեպքերի համար էլ կարելի է հանգիստ ասել. *նայած մարդ*։


*նայած մարդ*՝ կանի, թե չէ  :Smile: 
Իսկ երբ որ անում է, մոտիվացիան դրանք են, ըստ իս, կամ այդպես կբնորոշեի վերևի՝ ընդհանուր մակարդակում  /եթե չմասնավորեցնենք/

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *նայած մարդ*՝ կանի, թե չէ 
> Իսկ երբ որ անում է, մոտիվացիան դրանք են, ըստ իս, կամ այդպես կբնորոշեի վերևի՝ ընդհանուր մակարդակում  /եթե չմասնավորեցնենք/


Չէ, նայած ով ինչի համար է անում։ Օրինակ՝ մարդ կա՝ ստում է ինչ–որ շահի համար, մարդ էլ կա՝ որովհետև ստելու սովորություն ունի, ու նրա համար արդեն կարևոր չի՝ պետք էր, թե չէ, ուղղակի ստելու պահանջ ունի ու վերջ, շատ դեպքերում ոչ մի նպատակ կամ շահ չի հետապնդում։ Լիքը էդպիսի մարդկանց գիտեմ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, նայած ով ինչի համար է անում։ Օրինակ՝ մարդ կա՝ ստում է ինչ–որ շահի համար, մարդ էլ կա՝ որովհետև ստելու սովորություն ունի, ու նրա համար արդեն կարևոր չի՝ պետք էր, թե չէ, ուղղակի ստելու պահանջ ունի ու վերջ, շատ դեպքերում ոչ մի նպատակ կամ շահ չի հետապնդում։ Լիքը էդպիսի մարդկանց գիտեմ։


Համաձայն եմ, բայց դրանք են մասնավորեցումները, որոնք մի մակարդակ վերև հղվում են *պետք է*-ին: Օրինակ՝ ստում է շահի համար, որովհետև *պետք է* այդ շահը իրեն, ստում է ըստ սովորության, որտև սովորությունից հրաժարվել չի կարող, դա իրեն /դեռևս/ *պետք է*, ստելու պահանջն էլ արդեն հենց ու հենց պետք է-ն է. չի կարող չստել, պահանջ է զգում, *պե՛տք է…*

----------


## dvgray

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց դրանք են մասնավորեցումները, որոնք մի մակարդակ վերև հղվում են *պետք է*-ին: Օրինակ՝ ստում է շահի համար, որովհետև *պետք է* այդ շահը իրեն, ստում է ըստ սովորության, որտև սովորությունից հրաժարվել չի կարող, դա իրեն /դեռևս/ *պետք է*, ստելու պահանջն էլ արդեն հենց ու հենց պետք է-ն է. չի կարող չստել, պահանջ է զգում, *պե՛տք է…*


Բարեկամ, կներես բայց *պետք է* / :LOL: / մի բան ասեմ միայն:
Աշխարհում ինչ որ կատարվում է, դա ուրեմն *պետք է*, այսինքն օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն է:
 :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բարեկամ, կներես բայց *պետք է* // մի բան ասեմ միայն:
> Աշխարհում ինչ որ կատարվում է, դա ուրեմն *պետք է*, այսինքն օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն է:


Ըհը, ցանկացած բան կարելի է արդարացնել «պետք է»–ի միջոցով, այսինքն՝ էնպես դասավորել, որ անհրաժեշտության տակ անցկացնել։ Բայց դե, իմ կարծիքով, *պետք չէ*։  :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ, կներես բայց *պետք է* // մի բան ասեմ միայն:
> Աշխարհում ինչ որ կատարվում է, դա ուրեմն *պետք է*, այսինքն օբեկտիվ անհրաժեշտություն է:


չէ, դա միայն էն դեպքում, երբ որ բառերի իմաստը կոպտացնում ես:
Օրինակ՝ տվյալ դեպքում *պետք է*-ն տարածել ես օբյեկտիվ անհրաժեշտության վրա, բայց իրականում այդպես չէ, այդ բառն ունի իր նուրբ իմաստն ու կիրառելիությունը: Անգամ *օբյեկտիվ անհրաժեշտությունը* տարածում ենք եղած-չեղածի վրա, բայց իրականում դա ևս նրբերանգային կարելի է բաժանել _օբյեկտիվ_ իսկապես _անհրաժեշտության_ ու _օբյեկտիվ "տեղի ունեցվածության"_, դեռ չեմ խոսություն _օբյեկտիվ հավանականության_ կամ _օբյեկտիվ իրագործելիության_ մասին: 
Վերցնենք հենց Ուլուանայի բերած օրինակները. ասենք, դավաճանությունը:
Արդյո՞ք այն անում են, որովհետև պետք է: Ըստ իս, չէ, դա *պետք է-*ի շարքից չի, այն արվում է, որովհետև ամեն ինչ բերվում է դրան, ու դրանով այն դառնում է անխուսափելի, բայց եթե նայենք *պետք է*-ի տեսանկյունից, ճիշտ հակառակն է՝ ամեն բանականություն ասում է, որ *հե՛չ պետք չի* դավաճանել, բայց արվ*վ*ում է՝ անկասելի,  մինչդեռ ստելու դեպքում՝ բանականությունն է պահանջում սուտը, ու դրանով ստացվում է, որ տվյալ պահին, այո, *պե՛տք էր* ստել…
Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առ, որ ես չեմ խոսում այն մասին՝ ճիշտ է ստելը, թե ոչ, լավ է, թե վատ. մի կողմ թողնենք բարոյախոսությունը, սա ուղղակի կատեգորիական դիտարկում է:

----------


## dvgray

ամեն ինչ կարելի է բերել "պետք է"-ի դաշտ ու հարցը քննարկման մասով փակել:
Սակայն մարդը դրա հակումը չունի, քանի որ մարդը իռացիոմալ էակ է իր  իռացիոնալ մասով, ու ցանկություն ունի  /իրեն "պետք է"/, որ իրերի դրվածքի ազդեցության համոզվածությունը ունենա թե ինքը: 
Սա երկարատև չլուծված վեճ է: Մարդը կարո՞ղ է փոխել, թե չէ: Իմ կարծիքով մարդը անում է /գործոզություն/ օբետիվ անհրաժեշտությունը: Այսիքն չկա "ընտրություն", կա ընդամենը "ընտրության իլուզիա " /"Մատրիցա" - Ֆրանցուզ/: ես ընդհանուր առմամբ, խաղաղ ու անկաշկանդ ուղեղով սրան համաձայն եմ

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ցանկությունները թողնելով մի կողմ, հնարավոր են չշահագրգռված դիտարկումներ: Ու դրանք են հետաքրքիրը:

Ընտրության հետ կապված, կա վարկած /Ուելբեկ - Տարրական մասնիկներ/, որ հիմնականում ամեն ինչ կատարվում է օրինաչափ, որոշակի ազդակների թելադրանքով, ու այդ առումով տեսականորեն լիովին կանխատեսելի, _բացի_, բացի՛ մարդու կյանքում ընդամենը մի քանի անգամ, որոշակի կրիտիկական կետերում ծագած _ընտրությամբ_, երբ ուղեղը արտադրում է կամքի /ընտրության/ նեյրոններ՝ տարրական մասնիկներ, ու մարդը էդ պահին իսկապես ունենում ընտրության _բացարձակ_ հնարավորություն, դառնում է իր ճակատագրի որոշողը՝ այսպես ասած: 
Միևնույն ժամանակ, այլ հայացքով /Տոլստոյ - Պատերազմ և խաղաղություն. վերջաբան/ դա ևս կանխորոշված, կանխատեսելի գործողություն է, պարզապես մարդն ի վիճակի չէ ընդգրկել ամբողջ սիստեմի ինֆորմացիան, որպեսզի կապի իրար ամեն ինչը շղթայական ու դուրս բերի բոլոր օրինաչափությունները, այլ կերպ ասած՝ գուշակի ապագան:

----------


## eduard30

> Բայց մի մոռացեք, որ սուտ կա աշխարհ արժի:


Կասես՞ էտ սուտը, որ աշխարհի արժեքը ունի :Wink:

----------


## յոգի

Ամեն վախկոտ ստախոս է, բայց ոչ հակառակը։

----------

Mark Pauler (10.03.2010), My World My Space (23.02.2010), Tig (25.02.2010), Yevuk (25.02.2010), Դեկադա (23.02.2010), Ուլուանա (23.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Եթե ճշմարտությունը բավարար լիներ, սուտը չէին հորինի:


Սուտը հորինելու տեղը կարան ճշմարտությունը բավարար դարձնեն: 

Մարդն ա էլի... ինչ հասկանաս՝ գլխին ինչ կփչի:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Սուտը հորինելու տեղը կարան ճշմարտությունը բավարար դարձնեն: 
> 
> Մարդն ա էլի... ինչ հասկանաս՝ գլխին ինչ կփչի:


Կատ. երբ ճիշտը չի բավարարում սկսում են ստել: Մարդն ա էլի...

----------

Ariadna (25.02.2010)

----------


## Firegirl777

Հիմնականում մարդիկ ստում են կամ վախից, կամ ել շատ սիրելուց, որը նույնպես վախի մի տեսակն է դրսևորում այդ րոպեին.

----------

Մանոն (25.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Կասես՞ էտ սուտը, որ աշխարհի արժեքը ունի


Ասում եմ արժեքավոր սուտ, չնայած դաժան օրինակ է: Ծանր հիվանդ է երեխան, և ծնողներ գիտեն այդ մասին: Ծնողը երբեք չի ասի իր երեխային ճշմարտությունը, կխաբի, կասի որ ամեն ինչ լավ է, շուտով կանցնի, չի ասի ճշմարտությունը  որ նա մա..... է: Կամ պատերազմ  է, թշնամին բռնել է հակառակորդ կողմից մի մարդու ու ստիպում է ասել, թե որտեղ են թաքնված մյուսները: Խաբելը այստեղ արժեքավոր է, քանի որ նրանից է կախված մարդկային կյանքեր: Ու նման այլ օրինակներ Էդուարդ ջան:  :Smile: 




> *Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում:*


Պաշտպանվելու համար: Սուտը ոչ վատ սովորություն է, ոչ էլ բնավորության գիծ, ապրելակերպ ա: Մարդը իր կյանքի ընթացքում անընդհատ պաշտպանում է իրեն տարբեր գործոններից, տարբեր մարդկանց կողքին ապրելու համար: Բայց սուտ էլ կա սուտ էլ: Անեմեղ կիսաստի կողքը միշտ էլ կա մեդալի հակառակ կողմը` այլ սուտ, որը  օգտագործել որպես զենք, չարիք, մարդկանց վնաս պատճառելու և այլն համարում եմ մեղք: Ուղղակի ամեն մեկը պետք է գիտակցի իր ստի աստիճանը ու տարբերի սուտը ճշմարտությունից, ամեն հարմար առիթի երկհարկանի հեքիաթներ չհորինի, ոչ մեկի չվնասի ու  ամենակարևորը  չզբաղվի ինքնախաբեությամբ:

----------

Ariadna (25.02.2010), Farfalla (25.02.2010), Firegirl777 (25.02.2010), Lusina (16.01.2011), Mark Pauler (10.03.2010), Starkiller (25.02.2010), Yevuk (25.02.2010), Դատարկություն (26.02.2010), Դեկադա (25.02.2010), Կաթիլ (25.02.2010), Մանոն (25.02.2010), Մանուլ (25.02.2010), ՆանՍ (15.01.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (25.02.2010)

----------


## erexa

Մարդիկ ստում են տարբեր նպատակներով: Օրինակ՝ մարդիկ կան, որոնք ստում են վախից ելնելով կամ դիմացինին չվստահելով կամ ինքնապաշտպանվելով կամ էլ դիմացինին չվիրավորելու նպատակով: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք պարզապես չեն կարող չստել և կան մարդիկ ,որոնք ստում են վատ նպատակով որպեսզի հասնեն իրենց ուզածին:  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Մարդիկ ստում են տարբեր նպատակներով: Օրինակ՝ մարդիկ կան, որոնք ստում են վախից ելնելով կամ դիմացինին չվստահելով կամ ինքնապաշտպանվելով կամ էլ դիմացինին չվիրավորելու նպատակով: Կան մարդիկ, որոնք պարզապես չեն կարող չստել *և կան մարդիկ ,որոնք ստում են վատ նպատակով որպեսզի հասնեն իրենց ուզածին:*


Երեխա ջան, բերածդ բոլոր օրինակները լրիվ տեղավորվում են էս նշածս հատվածի մեջ: Սենց թե նենց մարդ ստում ա իրա ուզածին հասնելու համար: Եթե մեկը գողություն ա արել, ու էդ ապրանքի տերը կացինը ձեռը կարմրած աչքերով եկել հարցնում ա՝ դու ե՞ս գողացել, գողացողի ուզածն էդ պահին ինքնապաշտպանվելն ա, ու իրա ուզածին հասնելու համար ստում ա՝ ասում ա՝ չէ :Nea:  Եթե շեֆը իրա քարտուղարուհու հետ սեքս անելուց ասում ա՝ մի ամիս ա չեմ լողացել, հո վրիցս հոտ չի՞ գալիս, քարտուղարուհու ուզածն էդ պահին շեֆին չվիրավորելն ա, ու իրա ուզածին հասնելու համար ստում ա՝ հոտից ռոզվի դառած դեմքով ասում ա՝ չէ :Love:

----------

paniaG (15.01.2011), Ungrateful (15.01.2011), ՆանՍ (15.01.2011)

----------


## erexa

> Երեխա ջան, բերածդ բոլոր օրինակները լրիվ տեղավորվում են էս նշածս հատվածի մեջ: Սենց թե նենց մարդ ստում ա իրա ուզածին հասնելու համար:


Կներես բայց համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ և ասեմ ինչու՞ ենթադրենք՝ իմ նպատակն ա դիմացինիս վստահել և առանց վախենալու չստել, բայց երբ դիմացինս անվստահելի է, ես ստիպված ստում եմ իմ ուզածին չհասնելով: Իմ նպատակն ա դիմացինիս անկեղծ կարծիք հայտնել, բայց երբ հիշում եմ դիմացինս զգայուն կամ վիրավորվող մարդ ա ստիպված ստում եմ իմ ուզածին չհասնելով: Իմ նպատակն ա տվյալ սիտուացիայում չստել ինքնապաշտպանվելու համար, բայց երբ կողքիններս անհասկացող մարդիկ են, ստիպված ստում եմ ինքնապաշտպանվելու համար իմ ուզածին չհասնելով:  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Կներես բայց համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ և ասեմ ինչու՞ ենթադրենք՝ իմ նպատակն ա դիմացինիս վստահել և առանց վախենալու չստել, բայց երբ դիմացինս անվստահելի է, ես ստիպված ստում եմ իմ ուզածին չհասնելով: Իմ նպատակն ա դիմացինիս անկեղծ կարծիք հայտնել, բայց երբ հիշում եմ դիմացինս զգայուն կամ վիրավորվող մարդ ա ստիպված ստում եմ իմ ուզածին չհասնելով: Իմ նպատակն ա տվյալ սիտուացիայում չստել ինքնապաշտպանվելու համար, բայց երբ կողքիններս անհասկացող մարդիկ են, ստիպված ստում եմ ինքնապաշտպանվելու համար իմ ուզածին չհասնելով:


Չէ, չկպավ՝ չեմ ներում  :Jpit: 

Եթե դու գիտես, որ դիմացինդ անվստահելի ա, էդ ժամանակ քո նպատակը չի լինի իրան վստահելը, եթե դիմացինդ վիրավորվող ու զգայուն մարդ ա, էդ ժամանակ քո նպատակը չի լինի իրան անկեղծ կարծիք հայտնելը ու սենց շարունակ: Եթե հակառակը պնդես, ուրեմն դու միամիտ ես, կամ միամիտ ձևանում ես, կամ փորձում ես միամիտ ձևանալ  :Pardon:  

Դժվար թե ոչ միամիտ մարդն իր առաջ նպատակ դնի անվստահելի մարդուն վստահել, դժվար թե ոչ միամիտ մարդն իր առաջ նպատակ դնի վիրավորվող, զգայուն մարդուն անկեղծ/վիրավորական կարծիք հայտնել:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ ստում


Դե գիտեք ի՞նչ կա..... տարբեր պատճառներով:  :Jpit:  Մարդ կա ստում ա, որովհետև հավես ա, մարդ կա ստում ա զուտ ինքնապաշտպանման նկատառումներով, մարդ կա ստում ա, որովհետև սուտը ամենաճիշտն ա: Կարևորը ճշտախոս լինես, անտեղի տեղը չստես, ինքդ քեզ հավատաս՝ կարևոր չի  սուտ ես ասում, թե՞ ճիշտ ու ամեն ինչ կլինի օքեյ:  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. ցուրտ ա...

----------


## Freeman

Սուտն էլ ա՞ մի հատ  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սուտն էլ ա՞ մի հատ


Բացարձակ սուտը այո միակն ա:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (16.01.2011), Inna (13.02.2011), Kuk (18.01.2011), Lusina (16.01.2011), PetrAni (17.01.2011)

----------


## luys747

Երբեմն դիմացինն է ցանկանում է լսել այդ սուտը: Քչերն են գերադասում դառը ճշմարտությունը լսել: Սուտը կարող է դառնալ նարկոտիկի նման մի բան, որը թե սուտ ասողները, եվ թե լսողները սկսում են կարծես պահանջ ունենալ:

----------

erexa (17.01.2011), Lusina (17.01.2011), ~Anna~ (18.01.2011), Արևածագ (17.01.2011), Ժունդիայի (13.02.2011)

----------


## ~Anna~

X-Files-ի գլխավոր հերոսի խոսքերն են



> Ես երբեք չեմ ստում: Ես պարզապես մասնակցում եմ ապատեղեկատվության քարոզարշավին:


Շատերին է թվում, որ նրանք էլ մասնակից են քարոզարշավի:

----------


## eduard30

[QUOTE=*e}|{uka*;1945386]Ասում եմ արժեքավոր սուտ, չնայած դաժան օրինակ է: Ծանր հիվանդ է երեխան, և ծնողներ գիտեն այդ մասին: Ծնողը երբեք չի ասի իր երեխային ճշմարտությունը, կխաբի, կասի որ ամեն ինչ լավ է, շուտով կանցնի, չի ասի ճշմարտությունը  որ նա մա..... է: Կամ պատերազմ  է, թշնամին բռնել է հակառակորդ կողմից մի մարդու ու ստիպում է ասել, թե որտեղ են թաքնված մյուսները: Խաբելը այստեղ արժեքավոր է, քանի որ նրանից է կախված մարդկային կյանքեր: Ու նման այլ օրինակներ Էդուարդ ջան:  :Smile: 




Չես կարծում , որ ավելի պատվավոր կլինի երբ գերին լռում է ոչ մի բան չի խոսում, քան թե ստում է:
Ստում են անճարները, անտեղյակները, վախկոտները և նրանք ովքեր չէն գիտաքցում, որ սուտը ամենավատ բանն է:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ստում են անճարները, անտեղյակները և վախկոտները:


Էդուարդ ջան ստում են բոլորը անկախ տեղեկացված լինելուց, վախից, անկախ ամեն ինչից :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (15.02.2011), Freeman (13.02.2011), Հայկօ (15.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Էդուարդ ջան ստում են բոլորը անկախ տեղեկացված լինելուց, վախից, անկախ ամեն ինչից


Ինկատ ունես անգիտակցաբար :Smile:   իմ կարծիքով մարդը գիտակցություն ունի իսկ ... չունի :Smile: 
Ոչ բոլորն են ստում բարեկմ:

----------


## Inna

Սուտը այնպիսի բան է, որից «փախչել» չես կարող, եթե պահը գալիս է, ապա պետք է ստես, այդ ժամանակ քեզ չի օգնի լռությունը, այլ այդ լուռ մնալը կարող է ավելի վնասել… Այնպիսի մարդ չկա , որի իր կյանքում ստած չլինի...
Սուտը «միջոց» է, որից օգտվելով կարող ես շատ բան փրկել ու պահպանել:

----------


## eduard30

> Սուտը այնպիսի բան է, որից «փախչել» չես կարող, եթե պահը գալիս է, ապա պետք է ստես, այդ ժամանակ քեզ չի օգնի լռությունը, այլ այդ լուռ մնալը կարող է ավելի վնասել… Այնպիսի մարդ չկա , որի իր կյանքում ստած չլինի...
> Սուտը «միջոց» է, որից օգտվելով կարող ես շատ բան փրկել ու պահպանել:


Օրինակ կասես ինչը՞ փրկել ու պահպանել ստով:

----------


## Inna

> Օրինակ կասես ինչը՞ փրկել ու պահպանել ստով:


Օրինակ կարող ա ընկերդ մի հատ շատ վատ դրության մեջ ա դու պիտի օգնես իրան չես ստի՞ ու իրա կյանքը քո ձեռքերում ա...
 շատ օրինակներ կան, հիմա հերթով չենք կարող թվարկել...

----------


## eduard30

> Օրինակ կարող ա ընկերդ մի հատ շատ վատ դրության մեջ ա դու պիտի օգնես իրան չես ստի՞ ու իրա կյանքը քո ձեռքերում ա...
>  շատ օրինակներ կան, հիմա հերթով չենք կարող թվարկել...


Սխալվելը անխուսափելի է, սխալվելու դեքում մարդուն կներեն, քո բերած օրինակում  կարիք չկա ստել:
Միտքդ լավ շարադրված չէր:

----------


## Inna

> Սխալվելը անխուսափելի է, սխալվելու դեքում մարդուն կներեն, քո բերած օրինակում  կարիք չկա ստել:
> Միտքդ լավ շարադրված չէր:


Լավ ասենք թե իմ միտքը լավ շարադրված չէր, ընդունենք մի պահ:
Իսկ դու կարծում ես, որ ինչ էլ, որ  լինի պիտի չստե՞ս :Think:

----------


## Freeman

> Սխալվելը անխուսափելի է, սխալվելու դեքում մարդուն կներեն, քո բերած օրինակում  կարիք չկա ստել:
> Միտքդ լավ շարադրված չէր:


Հա սխալվելու համար ներում են ու ոչ մեկ սուտ չի խոսում :Jpit: 
իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալլ՝մարդիկ ամենաշատը ստում են առանղ պատճառի՝տենց ստացվում

----------


## Lusina

> Օրինակ կասես ինչը՞ փրկել ու պահպանել ստով:


Եթե կարել է, ես օրինակ բերեմ.Ստով կարելի է պահպանել անգամ մարդու կյանքը,հենց ուղիղ իմաստով.Շատ դեպքեր են եղել, որ շատ ծանր վիճակում գտնվող հիվանդներին խաբել են ,թե նրանց վիճակը լավ է  և շուտով կապաքինվեն,և նրանք ապաքինվել են.մինչդեռ եթե նրան ասեին ,որ մահամերձ է ,նա չէր ապրի.Դա բոլորովին նորություն չէ ,որ ներշնչանքը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի.Բնականաբար նման պարագաներում սուտը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն է.

----------

Inna (13.02.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Եթե կարել է, ես օրինակ բերեմ.Ստով կարելի է պահպանել անգամ մարդու կյանքը,հենց ուղիղ իմաստով.Շատ դեպքեր են եղել, որ շատ ծանր վիճակում գտնվող հիվանդներին խաբել են ,թե նրանց վիճակը լավ է  և շուտով կապաքինվեն,և նրանք ապաքինվել են.մինչդեռ եթե նրան ասեին ,որ մահամերձ է ,նա չէր ապրի.Դա բոլորովին նորություն չէ ,որ ներշնչանքը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի.Բնականաբար նման պարագաներում սուտը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն է.


շատ հաճախ սուտ է լինում այն ասվածը թե մահամերձ է, քանի որ մահ-կյանք հարաբերությունը միշտ էլ զարմացնում է, հաճախ անսպասելի լինում... Այս պարագայում գուցե բնավ չի ստել....

----------


## Lusina

> շատ հաճախ սուտ է լինում այն ասվածը թե մահամերձ է, քանի որ մահ-կյանք հարաբերությունը միշտ էլ զարմացնում է, հաճախ անսպասելի լինում... Այս պարագայում գուցե բնավ չի ստել....


Երբ ես լսում եմ "ինչ-որ մեկը ստում է"  խոսքը,հասկանում եմ այսպես,այդ մարդը գիտի և մտածում է մի բան,բայց ասում է ուրիշ բան,ոչ թե այդ պահին նրա ասածը իրականում ճիշտ է դուրս գալիս.Շատ հնարավոր է ,որ մարդն իրականում իրոք մահամերձ չէր,բայց եթե բժիշկը չստեր(այդ պահին իր իմացած ճիշտն ասեր),ապա հիվանդը ներշնչանքից ,որ շատ ծանր վիճակում է,կմահանար.

----------


## eduard30

> Եթե կարել է, ես օրինակ բերեմ.Ստով կարելի է պահպանել անգամ մարդու կյանքը,հենց ուղիղ իմաստով.Շատ դեպքեր են եղել, որ շատ ծանր վիճակում գտնվող հիվանդներին խաբել են ,թե նրանց վիճակը լավ է  և շուտով կապաքինվեն,և նրանք ապաքինվել են.մինչդեռ եթե նրան ասեին ,որ մահամերձ է ,նա չէր ապրի.Դա բոլորովին նորություն չէ ,որ ներշնչանքը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի.Բնականաբար նման պարագաներում սուտը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն է.


Քո ասած դեպքում ոչ թե սուտն է բուժել անբուժելի հիվանդին այլ նրա հավատքը, որ ինքը կապաքինվի:

----------


## eduard30

> Լավ ասենք թե իմ միտքը լավ շարադրված չէր, ընդունենք մի պահ:
> Իսկ դու կարծում ես, որ ինչ էլ, որ  լինի պիտի չստե՞ս


Այո: Գիտակցաբար ստելը հանցանք է:

----------


## Lusina

> Քո ասած դեպքում ոչ թե սուտն է բուժել անբուժելի հիվանդին այլ նրա հավատքը, որ ինքը կապաքինվի:


Բայց չէ՞ որ հենց սուտը առաջացրեց նրա մեջ այդ հավատը.

----------


## Inna

> Այո: Գիտակցաբար ստելը հանցանք է:


Լավ, քեզ մի հարց ունեմ, դու երբևէ չե՞ս ստել :Think: 
Հա մեկ էլ կբացատրես անգիտակցաբար ստելը ո՞րն ա

----------


## eduard30

> Երբ ես լսում եմ "ինչ-որ մեկը ստում է"  խոսքը,հասկանում եմ այսպես,այդ մարդը գիտի և մտածում է մի բան,բայց ասում է ուրիշ բան,ոչ թե այդ պահին նրա ասածը իրականում ճիշտ է դուրս գալիս.Շատ հնարավոր է ,որ մարդն իրականում իրոք մահամերձ չէր,բայց եթե բժիշկը չստեր(այդ պահին իր իմացած ճիշտն ասեր),ապա հիվանդը ներշնչանքից ,որ շատ ծանր վիճակում է,կմահանար.


Մի հարց, հարգում՞ ես այն մարդուն երբ քեզ ստում է փորցում է հավատացնել:  :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

> Մի հարց, հարգում՞ ես այն մարդուն երբ քեզ ստում է փորցում է հավատացնել:


1.Այո հարգում եմ,եթե այդ սուտը ունի նպատակ ինձ ցավ  չպատճառելու և ինչ-որ վատ բանից զերծ պահելու
2.Ոչ չեմ հարգում,եթե այդ սուտն անիմաստ է,կամ ինձ կվնասի,կամ կվնասի իմ հարազատին,կամ միջոց է պատասխանատվությունից փախչելու,կամ........կարող եմ անվերջ շարունակել ստի վատ դրսևորումները թվարկելով.
Ես բոլորովին ստի կողմնակից չեմ,ինքս էլ չեմ սիրում ստել,բայց կրկնվեմ, մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,կան դեպքեր, երբ սուտը միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունն է.

----------

E-la Via (15.02.2011), erexa (14.02.2011), Inna (14.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Լավ, քեզ մի հարց ունեմ, դու երբևէ չե՞ս ստել
> Հա մեկ էլ կբացատրես անգիտակցաբար ստելը ո՞րն ա


Առաջին հարցը կոպիտ է հնչում, բայց ոչինչ կպատասխանեմ սխալվելը մարդու համար անխուսափելի է ոչ ոք 100% չէ, այդ թվում ես, իսկ մտածված ոչ:
Օրինակ չգիտենալով, չհասկանալով վատ արարքը,

----------


## eduard30

> 1.Այո հարգում եմ,եթե այդ սուտը ունի նպատակ ինձ ցավ  չպատճառելու և ինչ-որ վատ բանից զերծ պահելու
> 2.Ոչ չեմ հարգում,եթե այդ սուտն անիմաստ է,կամ ինձ կվնասի,կամ կվնասի իմ հարազատին,կամ միջոց է պատասխանատվությունից փախչելու,կամ........կարող եմ անվերջ շարունակել ստի վատ դրսևորումները թվարկելով.
> Ես բոլորովին ստի կողմնակից չեմ,ինքս էլ չեմ սիրում ստել,բայց կրկնվեմ, մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,կան դեպքեր, երբ սուտը միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունն է.


Ցանկացած սուտ ցավալի է վիրավորական, սուտը չարիք է սխալ, կեղծ, վատ... քո ասածով կա չար վատ բան որը միաժամանակ բարի և լավն է, չէմ հասկանում :Smile:

----------


## Lusina

> Ցանկացած սուտ ցավալի է վիրավորական, քո ասածով *կա չար վատ բան որը միաժամանակ բարի և լավն է*, չէմ հասկանում


 Միաժամանակ չէ,տարբեր ժամանակ և տարբեր իրադրություններում :Wink: ԻՆչպես նաև շատ ուրիշ երևույթներ,պարզապես չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվել,դա արդեն կլինի "Երևույթներ և գաղափարներ, որոնք տարբեր իրավիճակներում կարող են լինել լավը կամ վատը"

----------


## eduard30

Նոր հայտնագործություն սուտը, որ չարիք է  փոխարինվում է բարիքի :LOL:

----------


## Lusina

> Նոր հայտնագործություն սուտը, որ չարիք է  փոխարինվում է բարիքի


Ծիծաղելու ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում,կարծում եմ ,դա միայն քեզ համար էր հայտնագործություն.Ամեն դեպքում ես քեզ չեմ համոզում ստախոս դառնալ,առավելևս, որ ինքս այդպիսին չեմ.Քեզ մաղթում եմ ,որ չհայտնվես այնպիսի դրության մեջ ,որ սուտը լինի միակ  ճիշտ տարբերակը,քանի որ այսչափ ծայրահեղ լինելով՝դու  հավանաբար սխալ ընտրություն կանես.

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինկատ ունես անգիտակցաբար  իմ կարծիքով մարդը գիտակցություն ունի իսկ ... չունի
> Ոչ բոլորն են ստում բարեկմ:


Նկատի ունեմ գիտակցաբար: Դու չես ստում?
Բոլորը անխտիր ստում են, ուղակի մեկի սուտը ճակատագրական և շրջադարձային է, իսկ մյուսինը առօրեական:
Մենք սկսում ենք ստել խնդիրներից, ավելորդ հարցերից խուսափելու համար և այլն և այլն և այլն:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ցանկացած սուտ ցավալի է վիրավորական, սուտը չարիք է սխալ, կեղծ, վատ... քո ասածով կա չար վատ բան որը միաժամանակ բարի և լավն է, չէմ հասկանում


Էդուարդ ջան եթե ես ստեմ տնօրենիս ու ասեմ ուշացմանս այլ պատճառ էտ ու կվնասի կամ ցավ կպատճառի?

----------


## luys747

Ցավազրկող դեղահաբի նման սուտը կարող է որոշակիորեն մեղմել հիվանդի տառապանքները,(սակայն երբեք այն չի կարող բուժել հիվանդին) այլ կերպ ասած, ժամանակ շահել, սակայն աններելի է սուտը, որի պատճառով մարդկային կյանքեր են կորչում, կամ ալյ կերպ ասած, երբ դա վնասում է մեկ ուրիշի կյանքին:

----------

eduard30 (14.02.2011), Freeman (14.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Էդուարդ ջան եթե ես ստեմ տնօրենիս ու ասեմ ուշացմանս այլ պատճառ էտ ու կվնասի կամ ցավ կպատճառի?


Օրինակի համար պատկերացրա դու ես տնօրենի տեղը:

----------


## eduard30

> Նկատի ունեմ գիտակցաբար: Դու չես ստում?
> Բոլորը անխտիր ստում են, ուղակի մեկի սուտը ճակատագրական և շրջադարձային է, իսկ մյուսինը առօրեական:
> Մենք սկսում ենք ստել խնդիրներից, ավելորդ հարցերից խուսափելու համար և այլն և այլն և այլն:


 Հարցտ կոպիտ է: Նմանատիպ արցին արդեն պատասխանել եմ:
Բոլորի անունից պետք չի խոսել:
Խնդիրները առաջանում են անհեռատես «քայլերից», արագ որոշում կայացնելուց, նախորոք չմտածելուց....

----------


## Սլիմ

> Օրինակի համար պատկերացրա դու ես տնօրենի տեղը:


Պատկերացրեցի, եթե լինեի տնօրեն ինձատ չեր հետաքրքրի ուշացման պատճառը , ինձ կանհանգստացներ ուշացման փաստը:



> Հարցտ կոպիտ է: Նմանատիպ արցին արդեն պատասխանել եմ:
> Բոլորի անունից պետք չի խոսել:
> Խնդիրները առաջանում են անհեռատես «քայլերից», արագ որոշում կայացնելուց, նախորոք չմտածելուց....


Էլ չեմ շարունակի հետդ վիճել, բայց կյանքը ցույց կտա , որ խնդիրներ առաջանում են նաև անկախ քո քայլերից , եթե գտնում ես դու կատարյալ ճշտախոս ես, քեզ ընդամենը շնորհավորում եմ, ինչ ասեմ, ռեալ բացահայտում ես մարդկության համար, աաջին մարդն ես , ով չի ստում: :Smile:

----------


## Malxas

Իսկ դուք ճանաչում եք մարդկանց, որոնք ստում են ստի նկատմամբ տածած մոլության պատճառով?  :Smile:

----------


## E-la Via

Ինչու են մարդիկ ստում????

Ուֆֆֆ, ժողովուրդ, դրա համար հազար ու մի պատճառ կա: Մեկի համար մի պատճառը կարող է արդարացում լինել, մյուսի համար ոչ… Ախր նույն հարցին կարլի է տարբեր տեսանկյուններից մոտենալ:

Բայց կարծում եմ ամենամեծ պատճառը հենց ինքներս մեզ ստելն է… Եթե  ինքներս մեզ ենք անընդհատ ստում, ինչպես կարող ենք մյուսներին չստել???? Դիմացինին ստում ենք, դրանով իսկ ստիպում, որ նա էլ ստի ու այսպես շարունակ: Իսկ ընդամենը հարկավոր է, որ ինքներս մեզ չխաբենք… Ընդամեն... Հեշտ է չէ ասել??? Բայց էդ ընդամենը ամենա բարդն ա: Քանի դեռ մենք մեր կյանքը, մեզ չենք ընդունում այնպես, ինչպես կա, քանի դեռ ներդաշանակություն չենք գտել աշխարհի հետ, միշտ բախվելու ենք այնպիսի երևույթների հետ, որոնց չենք ցանկանա բախվել, որոնք չենք ցանկան տեսնել, դրանց հետ հարմարվել: Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ստելու ենք:

Պետք է սովորենքինքներս մեզ չխաբել, մեր մասին ճշմարտությունը տեսնել ու դա կարողանալ տանել:

Մեզանից սկսենք, որ հետո ուրիշների մասին խոսենք ու պահանջենք:

----------

Lianik (15.02.2011), Mark Pauler (17.02.2011), Արևածագ (15.02.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Իսկ դուք ճանաչում եք մարդկանց, որոնք ստում են ստի նկատմամբ տածած մոլության պատճառով?


Ես մի հոգի ճանաչում եմ, ինքը էնքանա սովորել ստել մի բան ծածկելու, կեղծելու, թաքցնելու համար, որ խասյաթա դարձել. հիմա նույնիսկ որ դրանից շահ էլ չունենա բացարձակ սովորության համաձայն մի բան ստում սարքումա էլի, որ ճիշտը ծածկի  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս թեման մի քիչ կարդացի ու հիմա ինձ զգում եմ դրախտում  :Angel: : Նկատի ունեմ՝ ոնց որ չորս կողմս միայն սրբեր լինեն  :Jpit: : Հարգելիներս, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը տասը րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում մոտ երկու-երեք անգամ ստում է, ու դա բավականին սովորական երևույթ է: Սուտը տարբեր է լինում._Օրինակ 1. «Տուժող, լսում ենք ձեզ»: «Հարգելի դատավոր, այս մարդը ինձ բռնաբարել է (և սպանել), խնդրում եմ ցմահ բանտարկեք նրան»:_
_ Օրինակ 2. «Ասա՝ ընկերդ որտեղ է թաքնված, ու քեզ բաց կթողնենք»: «Ուզում եք՝ սպանեք ինձ, բայց մեկ է՝ ես ընկերոջս տեղը չգիտեմ»:_
_ Օրինակ 3. «Ո՞նց ես»: «Լավ եմ»:_Սրանք բոլորը ստեր են: Եվ իզուր եք երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայում. սուտը նույնքան տարածված երևույթ է, ինչքան, ասենք, ծիծաղը, և ես ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում՝ «նույնքան նորմալ» չասելու համար:

«Պրիվետ, կարոտել էի քեզ»: «Շատ համով ա»: «Մեյլդ չեմ ստացել, չգիտեմ»: «Էս մի երշիկը վերցրեք, էս ավելի լավն ա»: «Բան էլ չի եղել»: «Պռոբկի մեջ էի մնացել»: «Վա՜յ, քեզ շատ ա սազում»: Այ էսպիսի առօրյա բաներից սկսած՝ մինչև _ադնագլազնիկում_ ախմախ նկարին հինգ դնելը ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ սուտ է, ու դուք դրա մեջ ապրում եք, էդպես եք ապրում, ու հիմնականում շատ լավ գիտեք էդ մասին: Անմեղ ձևանալու ու «սուտ» բառը լսելիս _ստից ձևեր թափելու_ կարիք չկա  :Smile: :

----------

Ariadna (15.02.2011), Chuk (15.02.2011), E-la Via (15.02.2011), Leo Negri (15.02.2011), Lusina (15.02.2011), Skeptic (16.02.2011), Արևհատիկ (17.02.2011), Դեկադա (15.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (15.02.2011), Կաթիլ (15.02.2011), Ձայնալար (15.02.2011), Մանուլ (19.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2011), ՆանՍ (16.02.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.02.2011), Սլիմ (15.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էս թեման մի քիչ կարդացի ու հիմա ինձ զգում եմ դրախտում : Նկատի ունեմ՝ ոնց որ չորս կողմս միայն սրբեր լինեն : Հարգելիներս, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը տասը րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում մոտ երկու-երեք անգամ ստում է, ու դա բավականին սովորական երևույթ է: Սուտը տարբեր է լինում._Օրինակ 1. «Տուժող, լսում ենք ձեզ»: «Հարգելի դատավոր, այս մարդը ինձ բռնաբարել է (և սպանել), խնդրում եմ ցմահ բանտարկեք նրան»:_
> _ Օրինակ 2. «Ասա՝ ընկերդ որտեղ է թաքնված, ու քեզ բաց կթողնենք»: «Ուզում եք՝ սպանեք ինձ, բայց մեկ է՝ ես ընկերոջս տեղը չգիտեմ»:_
> _ Օրինակ 3. «Ո՞նց ես»: «Լավ եմ»:_Սրանք բոլորը ստեր են: Եվ իզուր եք երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայում. սուտը նույնքան տարածված երևույթ է, ինչքան, ասենք, ծիծաղը, և ես ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում՝ «նույնքան նորմալ» չասելու համար:
> 
> «Պրիվետ, կարոտել էի քեզ»: «Շատ համով ա»: «Մեյլդ չեմ ստացել, չգիտեմ»: «Էս մի երշիկը վերցրեք, էս ավելի լավն ա»: «Բան էլ չի եղել»: «Պռոբկի մեջ էի մնացել»: «Վա՜յ, քեզ շատ ա սազում»: Այ էսպիսի առօրյա բաներից սկսած՝ մինչև _ադնագլազնիկում_ ախմախ նկարին հինգ դնելը ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ սուտ է, ու դուք դրա մեջ ապրում եք, էդպես եք ապրում, ու հիմնականում շատ լավ գիտեք էդ մասին: Անմեղ ձևանալու ու «սուտ» բառը լսելիս _ստից ձևեր թափելու_ կարիք չկա :


Վերջապես մեկը սրտիցս խոսեց, թե չէ աշխատանքի բերումով ստիպված եմ էս թեման կարդալ, կարդում եմ ու նեղվում, հազիվ մի գրառում սիրտս հովացրեց։ Իմ կողմից ասեմ, որ թերևս Հայկոյի նշած ամենա–ամենա տարածված տարբերակը, որ բոլորս ենք ամեն օր դրանով անցնում՝ ո՞նց ես–լավ եմ–ն է։ ։ՃՃՃ

----------

Kita (17.02.2011), Leo Negri (15.02.2011), Հայկօ (15.02.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թեման մի քիչ կարդացի ու հիմա ինձ զգում եմ դրախտում : Նկատի ունեմ՝ ոնց որ չորս կողմս միայն սրբեր լինեն : Հարգելիներս, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը տասը րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում մոտ երկու-երեք անգամ ստում է, ու դա բավականին սովորական երևույթ է: Սուտը տարբեր է լինում._Օրինակ 1. «Տուժող, լսում ենք ձեզ»: «Հարգելի դատավոր, այս մարդը ինձ բռնաբարել է (և սպանել), խնդրում եմ ցմահ բանտարկեք նրան»:_
> _ Օրինակ 2. «Ասա՝ ընկերդ որտեղ է թաքնված, ու քեզ բաց կթողնենք»: «Ուզում եք՝ սպանեք ինձ, բայց մեկ է՝ ես ընկերոջս տեղը չգիտեմ»:_
> _ Օրինակ 3. «Ո՞նց ես»: «Լավ եմ»:_Սրանք բոլորը ստեր են: Եվ իզուր եք երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայում. սուտը նույնքան տարածված երևույթ է, ինչքան, ասենք, ծիծաղը, և ես ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում՝ «նույնքան նորմալ» չասելու համար:
> 
> «Պրիվետ, կարոտել էի քեզ»: «Շատ համով ա»: «Մեյլդ չեմ ստացել, չգիտեմ»: «Էս մի երշիկը վերցրեք, էս ավելի լավն ա»: «Բան էլ չի եղել»: «Պռոբկի մեջ էի մնացել»: «Վա՜յ, քեզ շատ ա սազում»: Այ էսպիսի առօրյա բաներից սկսած՝ մինչև _ադնագլազնիկում_ ախմախ նկարին հինգ դնելը ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ սուտ է, ու դուք դրա մեջ ապրում եք, էդպես եք ապրում, ու հիմնականում շատ լավ գիտեք էդ մասին: Անմեղ ձևանալու ու «սուտ» բառը լսելիս _ստից ձևեր թափելու_ կարիք չկա :


Սրտիցս էր  :Smile: 

հ.գ. Ազնիվ խոսք, ճիշտ եմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (16.02.2011), Kita (17.02.2011), Դարք (15.02.2011), Հայկօ (15.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Էս թեման մի քիչ կարդացի ու հիմա ինձ զգում եմ դրախտում : Նկատի ունեմ՝ ոնց որ չորս կողմս միայն սրբեր լինեն : Հարգելիներս, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը տասը րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում մոտ երկու-երեք անգամ ստում է, ու դա բավականին սովորական երևույթ է: Սուտը տարբեր է լինում._Օրինակ 1. «Տուժող, լսում ենք ձեզ»: «Հարգելի դատավոր, այս մարդը ինձ բռնաբարել է (և սպանել), խնդրում եմ ցմահ բանտարկեք նրան»:_
> _ Օրինակ 2. «Ասա՝ ընկերդ որտեղ է թաքնված, ու քեզ բաց կթողնենք»: «Ուզում եք՝ սպանեք ինձ, բայց մեկ է՝ ես ընկերոջս տեղը չգիտեմ»:_
> _ Օրինակ 3. «Ո՞նց ես»: «Լավ եմ»:_Սրանք բոլորը ստեր են: Եվ իզուր եք երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայում. սուտը նույնքան տարածված երևույթ է, ինչքան, ասենք, ծիծաղը, և ես ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում՝ «նույնքան նորմալ» չասելու համար:
> 
> «Պրիվետ, կարոտել էի քեզ»: «Շատ համով ա»: «Մեյլդ չեմ ստացել, չգիտեմ»: «Էս մի երշիկը վերցրեք, էս ավելի լավն ա»: «Բան էլ չի եղել»: «Պռոբկի մեջ էի մնացել»: «Վա՜յ, քեզ շատ ա սազում»: Այ էսպիսի առօրյա բաներից սկսած՝ մինչև _ադնագլազնիկում_ ախմախ նկարին հինգ դնելը ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ սուտ է, ու դուք դրա մեջ ապրում եք, էդպես եք ապրում, ու հիմնականում շատ լավ գիտեք էդ մասին: Անմեղ ձևանալու ու «սուտ» բառը լսելիս _ստից ձևեր թափելու_ կարիք չկա :


Հայկօ քո գրածը ճիշտ է խոսք չկա:
Մի հարց բայց քեզ էտ ամենը դուր ՞ է գալիս:

----------


## Chuk

> Հայկօ քո գրածը ճիշտ է խոսք չկա:
> Մի հարց բայց քեզ էտ ամենը դուր ՞ է գալիս:


Ինչու՞ ես մարդուն դրդում ստելու  :Jpit:

----------


## eduard30

> Ինչու՞ ես մարդուն դրդում ստելու


 ՈՒրեմն քեզ կհարցնեմ :Smile: , քեզ դուր են գալիս նման մարդիկ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ՈՒրեմն քեզ կհարցնեմ, քեզ դուր են գալիս նման մարդիկ


Ոչ  :Nea: 

հ.գ. Ամոթից կարմրեցի լկտի սուտ պատասխանիս համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոչ


Էս Չուկը սկսում ա դուրըս գալ...  :Scare:

----------


## eduard30

> Ոչ 
> 
> հ.գ. Ամոթից կարմրեցի լկտի սուտ պատասխանիս համար


Եթե քեզ նրանք դուր չեն գալիս ինչու՞ էս շփվում նրանց հետ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե քեզ նրանք դուր չեն գալիս ինչու՞ էս շփվում նրանց հետ


Ուզում ես ասես, որ հիմա հարցիդ չպատասխանե՞մ  :Think: 
Ուզում ես մի հատ աֆորիզմ հնարեմ (հաստատ մինչև ինձ ուրիշն էլ հնարած կլինի, բայց ոչինչ): Այսպիսով.* ամենամեծ ստախոսն այն մարդն է, ով ասում է, որ ինքը չի ստում*:

Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ ոչ մեկի հետ չշփվեմ:

----------

aragats (16.02.2011), Ariadna (16.02.2011), Leo Negri (16.02.2011), Lusina (16.02.2011), Սլիմ (16.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ուզում ես ասես, որ հիմա հարցիդ չպատասխանե՞մ 
> Ուզում ես մի հատ աֆորիզմ հնարեմ (հաստատ մինչև ինձ ուրիշն էլ հնարած կլինի, բայց ոչինչ): Այսպիսով.* ամենամեծ ստախոսն այն մարդն է, ով ասում է, որ ինքը չի ստում*:
> 
> Հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, որ ոչ մեկի հետ չշփվեմ:


Թունդ գվածը չիշտ չէ: Անկանոն մարդն է ստախոս:
Ես գիտեի, որ էտ հարցն էս տալո:ւ Ըդռիր քո ցանգացած մարդկանց և կգտնես նման մարդկանց:

----------


## Chuk

> Թունդ գվածը չիշտ չէ: Անկանոն մարդն է ստախոս:


Ես էլ եմ կարծում որ *չ*իշտ չէ, սակայն կարծում եմ, որ *ճ*իշտ է  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում որ *չ*իշտ չէ, սակայն կարծում եմ, որ *ճ*իշտ է


Դու ստում ես, Չուկ: Կամ ես ստում եմ, որ դու ստում ես: Կամ...

----------

ars83 (16.02.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Էս թեման մի քիչ կարդացի ու հիմա ինձ զգում եմ դրախտում : Նկատի ունեմ՝ ոնց որ չորս կողմս միայն սրբեր լինեն : Հարգելիներս, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը տասը րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում մոտ երկու-երեք անգամ ստում է, ու դա բավականին սովորական երևույթ է: Սուտը տարբեր է լինում._Օրինակ 1. «Տուժող, լսում ենք ձեզ»: «Հարգելի դատավոր, այս մարդը ինձ բռնաբարել է (և սպանել), խնդրում եմ ցմահ բանտարկեք նրան»:_
> _ Օրինակ 2. «Ասա՝ ընկերդ որտեղ է թաքնված, ու քեզ բաց կթողնենք»: «Ուզում եք՝ սպանեք ինձ, բայց մեկ է՝ ես ընկերոջս տեղը չգիտեմ»:_
> _ Օրինակ 3. «Ո՞նց ես»: «Լավ եմ»:_Սրանք բոլորը ստեր են: Եվ իզուր եք երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայում. սուտը նույնքան տարածված երևույթ է, ինչքան, ասենք, ծիծաղը, և ես ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում՝ «նույնքան նորմալ» չասելու համար:
> 
> «Պրիվետ, կարոտել էի քեզ»: «Շատ համով ա»: «Մեյլդ չեմ ստացել, չգիտեմ»: «Էս մի երշիկը վերցրեք, էս ավելի լավն ա»: «Բան էլ չի եղել»: «Պռոբկի մեջ էի մնացել»: «Վա՜յ, քեզ շատ ա սազում»: Այ էսպիսի առօրյա բաներից սկսած՝ մինչև _ադնագլազնիկում_ ախմախ նկարին հինգ դնելը ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ սուտ է, ու դուք դրա մեջ ապրում եք, էդպես եք ապրում, ու հիմնականում շատ լավ գիտեք էդ մասին: Անմեղ ձևանալու ու «սուտ» բառը լսելիս _ստից ձևեր թափելու_ կարիք չկա :


Սրանցից շատերը «ակամա ստեր»- ի դասին են պատկանում, դրանք հաշվի մեջ չէն :Jpit: 

Չեմ ուզում սուրբ երևալ, բայց ես *աշխատում եմ* էս տեսակ ստերից էլ զերծ մնալ:  Երբեք տգեղ մարդուն չեմ ասի, որ գեղեցիկ ես, կամ վատ սանրվածքը չեմ գովի՝ էնքան որ մարդը չնեղվի: Տենց բաները ընկերուհիների մեջ շատ տարածվածա, ասումա հը տեսքս ոնցա ՝ պատասխան  շատ լավա, ընտիրա մի անհանգստացի, բայց իրականում հեչ էլ կարգին չի ուղղակի ընկեուհին ուզումա, որ ինքը մթոմ չնեղվի: Բայց ըստ ինձ սա դավաճանությունա ես որ զզվում եմ սենց բաներից: Զզվում եմ, որովհետև ինքս չեմ սիրում, որ ինձ խաբում են, երբ ես հայելու առաջ տեսնում եմ, որ վատա իրանք ասում են լավա :Huh: :
Բայց դե շատերն էլ ինձ երևի դրա համար չեն սիրում  :Xeloq: , պատահել է որ նոր զգեստ է գնել մեկը բոլորն  ասել են վայ ինչ սիորւնա վայ քեզ  սազումա , ես ընդամենը ասել եմ՝ շնորհավոր, որովհետև դուրս չի եկել : Ու զգացել եմ, որ էտ մարդուն դուր չեկավ դա / ու ըստ երևույթին մտածեց թե ես նախանձեցի կամ չուզողություն եմ անում բերանս չի բռնում ասեմ լավնա :Jpit: /.

Բայց էն որ հարցնում են ոնց էս....  ստեղ շատ անգամ ասում եմ նորմալ.. լավ էլի... :LOL:  մի խոսքով ստեղ չեմ կարա գլուխ գովամ: Բայց որ խորանանք էտ էլ կարամ ապացուցեմ, որ սուտ չեմ ասում :LOL:

----------

eduard30 (17.02.2011), erexa (17.02.2011)

----------


## Mr SuperSimpo

Սուտը ճշմարտությունից խուսափելու համար է, բոլորս էլ ձգտում ենք ճշմարտությանը, բայց դե մեկ-մեկ էլ խուսափում ենք..............

----------


## boooooooom

Բայց լինում են դեպքեր երբ սուտը անհրաժեշտ է, իսկ ճիշտը կործանարար: Ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է /ես չեմ ասել/

----------


## AniwaR

Մարդիկ ստում են, որովհետև ճիշտը չեն ասում: Իսկ քանի որ ճիշտը մի հատ ա, մարդիկ ստում են, որովհետև անընդհատ նույն բանն ասելը ձանձրալի ա: :Scenic:

----------

EgoBrain (17.02.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մարդիկ ստում են, որովհետև ճիշտը չեն ասում: Իսկ քանի որ ճիշտը մի հատ ա, մարդիկ ստում են, որովհետև անընդհատ նույն բանն ասելը ձանձրալի ա:


Բայց ճիշտը չասելն ու ստելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են  :Xeloq: :

----------


## AniwaR

> Բայց ճիշտը չասելն ու ստելը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են :


Բայց որ սուտ են ասում, չի դառնու՞մ, որ ճիշտը չեն ասում: :Xeloq:  Այսինքն՝ կարելի ա ճիշտը չասել՝ առանց ստելու, բայց որ սուտ ես ասում, ուրեմն ճիշտը չես ասում: :Պ Բայց որ խորը մտածես, դեպքեր ա լինում, 2-ն էլ ասում են իրար հետ:>_> Համ էլ նայած ինչ ես հասկանում «ճիշտ» ասելով:>_> Գնամ մուլծիկ նայեմ: :Boredom:

----------


## eduard30

Իհարկե եթե մարդը ամբողջ օրը սոըտ :Crazy:  լսե ստախոսների  :Diablo:  հետ առնչվի հետո  այստեղի գրածները կարդա պետք է որ իրեն զգա  :Angel:  դրախտում:
 :Jpit:

----------


## eduard30

> Էս թեման մի քիչ կարդացի ու հիմա ինձ զգում եմ դրախտում : Նկատի ունեմ՝ ոնց որ չորս կողմս միայն սրբեր լինեն : Հարգելիներս, միջին վիճակագրական մարդը տասը րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում մոտ երկու-երեք անգամ ստում է, ու դա բավականին սովորական երևույթ է: Սուտը տարբեր է լինում._Օրինակ 1. «Տուժող, լսում ենք ձեզ»: «Հարգելի դատավոր, այս մարդը ինձ բռնաբարել է (և սպանել), խնդրում եմ ցմահ բանտարկեք նրան»:_
> _ Օրինակ 2. «Ասա՝ ընկերդ որտեղ է թաքնված, ու քեզ բաց կթողնենք»: «Ուզում եք՝ սպանեք ինձ, բայց մեկ է՝ ես ընկերոջս տեղը չգիտեմ»:_
> _ Օրինակ 3. «Ո՞նց ես»: «Լավ եմ»:_Սրանք բոլորը ստեր են: Եվ իզուր եք երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայում. սուտը նույնքան տարածված երևույթ է, ինչքան, ասենք, ծիծաղը, և ես ինձ հազիվ եմ զսպում՝ «նույնքան նորմալ» չասելու համար:
> 
> «Պրիվետ, կարոտել էի քեզ»: «Շատ համով ա»: «Մեյլդ չեմ ստացել, չգիտեմ»: «Էս մի երշիկը վերցրեք, էս ավելի լավն ա»: «Բան էլ չի եղել»: «Պռոբկի մեջ էի մնացել»: «Վա՜յ, քեզ շատ ա սազում»: Այ էսպիսի առօրյա բաներից սկսած՝ մինչև _ադնագլազնիկում_ ախմախ նկարին հինգ դնելը ամեն ինչ ու ամեն տեղ սուտ է, ու դուք դրա մեջ ապրում եք, էդպես եք ապրում, ու հիմնականում շատ լավ գիտեք էդ մասին: Անմեղ ձևանալու ու «սուտ» բառը լսելիս _ստից ձևեր թափելու_ կարիք չկա :


Հեղինակը մոռացել է երևի գառման սուտի շնորհակալություների համար նշեր, որ դրանք ծանոթով են և շահադիտական:

----------


## Gayl

> Հեղինակը մոռացել է երևի գառման սուտի շնորհակալություների համար նշեր, որ դրանք ծանոթով են և շահադիտական:


Ստում ես :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց որ սուտ են ասում, չի դառնու՞մ, որ ճիշտը չեն ասում: Այսինքն՝ կարելի ա ճիշտը չասել՝ առանց ստելու, բայց որ սուտ ես ասում, ուրեմն ճիշտը չես ասում: :Պ Բայց որ խորը մտածես, դեպքեր ա լինում, 2-ն էլ ասում են իրար հետ:>_> Համ էլ նայած ինչ ես հասկանում «ճիշտ» ասելով:>_> Գնամ մուլծիկ նայեմ:


http://psi-logic.narod.ru/psi/lier.htm  :Shok:

----------

Հայկօ (18.02.2011)

----------


## Reh32

էս  ինչ հավես  թեմայա :Smile:   ես   վերջերս  մի  <<հոգեբանական  ուղղվածություն>>  եմ  հայտնաբերել  ինձ  համար. եթե  մի բան  պետք  է  անեմ  բայց  ինչ ինչ  պատճառներով  չեմ  կարողանում անել  ստում  եմ  թե  արդեն  արել  եմ, ու  որպեսզի  չբռնվեմ ստիպված  անում  եմ :Cool:

----------

Inna (18.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Զարմանալի է երևի միայն հայաստանում է, որ սուտ խոսելը սովորակն է դառել:
Կամ սուտ խոսողը կարող է պարծենալ, որ ինքը ստախոս է :Smile:  խորամանգը համարվում է խելացի :Xeloq:  եթե խորամանգը խելացի է ուրեմն աղվեսը մարդուց  խելացի է :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Զարմանալի է երևի միայն *հայաստանում* է, որ սուտ խոսելը սովորակն է դառել:


Ստում է ցանկացած մարդ, չկա այնպիսի անձնավորություն ով սուտ չի խոսացել ու չի խոսում, իսկ քո սրտաճմլիկ գրառումները քեզ պատիվ չեն բերում:

----------

Adriano (19.02.2011), Freeman (19.02.2011), Inna (19.02.2011), Leo Negri (19.02.2011), Lusina (19.02.2011), Moonwalker (19.02.2011), Reh32 (19.02.2011)

----------


## paniaG

> Զարմանալի է երևի միայն հայաստանում է, որ սուտ խոսելը սովորակն է դառել:
> Կամ սուտ խոսողը կարող է պարծենալ, որ ինքը ստախոս է խորամանգը համարվում է խելացի եթե խորամանգը խելացի է ուրեմն աղվեսը մարդուց  խելացի է


Ո՞ւ :Blink:

----------

Gayl (19.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞ւ


Էլ ի՞նչ, բա եթե մարդը ասի, որ աղվեսը ավելի խելացի է քան մարդը քանի, որ ավելի խորամանկ է, բա էլ տակ «Ու՞» կմնա՞:

----------

Inna (19.02.2011)

----------


## paniaG

> Էլ ի՞նչ, բա եթե մարդը ասի, որ աղվեսը ավելի խելացի է քան մարդը քանի, որ ավելի խորամանկ է, բա էլ տակ «Ու՞» կմնա՞:


Հանճարեղ պատճառահետևանքային կապ էր, սկսեց Հայաստանի անորակությունից ու վերջացրեց կենդանական գերակայությունով, ցանկալի կլիներ սենց խորը մտածված արտահայտության տակից դուրս գար ինքը:

----------


## Gayl

> Հանճարեղ պատճառահետևանքային կապ էր, սկսեց Հայաստանի անորակությունից ու վերջացրեց կենդանական գերակայությունով, ցանկալի կլիներ սենց խորը մտածված արտահայտության տակից դուրս գար ինքը:


Ինչ էլ գրի հաստատ չի կարա ապացուցի, որ աղվեսը մարդուց խորամանկ ա  :LOL:

----------

Inna (19.02.2011), paniaG (19.02.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Սուտը հազար ու մի տեսակ դրդապաճառներ կարող է ունենալ.... Սուտը ինքնին, ավելի ճիշտ մեծ սուտը, չարիք է......... բայց եթե փոքր սուտ է ու կարող  է որոշ դեպքերում քեզ որոշակի իրավիճակներից դուրս բերեել, ապա մեկ- մեկ կարելի է այդ փոքրիկ հանցանքը գործել......... Ես անձամբ աշխատում եմ քիչ սուտ խոսել,խուսափում եմ հիմնականում, քանի որ, երբ մի անգամ սուտ ես խոսում, ապա պիտի եռակի, քառակի հնգակի ստեր հորինես, դրանից առաջ ասածդ սուտը քողարկելու համար..........

----------


## eduard30

> Ո՞ւ


Եթե հարց լիներ հաջույքով կպատասխանեի, չնայած էլի կպատասխանեմ  ու-ից հետո գալիս է Փ Ք և Օ Ֆ

----------


## eduard30

> Ստում է ցանկացած մարդ, չկա այնպիսի անձնավորություն ով սուտ չի խոսացել ու չի խոսում, իսկ քո սրտաճմլիկ գրառումները քեզ պատիվ չեն բերում:


Այո ստում  է ցանկացած մարդ, բայց ոչ բոլորն են ստում գիտակցաբար նախապես մտածվաց:
Իսք եթե պազվում է որ մարդդը ստախոս է պետք է ամաչի, այլ ոչ թե հպարտանա:
Քեզ դուրը գալիս՞ է երբ քո աջքերի մեջ նայում և ստում են պնդելով իրենց սուտը:

----------


## Gayl

> Այո ստում  է ցանկացած մարդ, բայց ոչ բոլորն են ստում գիտակցաբար նախապես մտածվաց:


Ապեր էս ի՞նչ ասել ասիր, բա մենք հենց տենց ստի մասին ենք ասում ու պնդում, որ բոլորն էլ ստում են:



> Իսք եթե պազվում է որ մարդդը ստախոս է պետք է ամաչի, այլ ոչ թե հպարտանա:


Իսկ այստեղ ո՞վ հպարտացավ գոնե մեկի անունը ասա, հակառակ դեպքում կպնդեմ, որ գիտակցաբար ճիշտը չես ասում այսինքն ստում ես: 



> Քեզ դուրը գալիս՞ է երբ քո աջքերի մեջ նայում և ստում են պնդելով իրենց սուտը:


Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չեմ ստել,չեմ ստում ու չեմ ստելու:

----------

Ariadna (19.02.2011), Freeman (20.02.2011), Inna (19.02.2011), Leo Negri (20.02.2011), Lusina (19.02.2011)

----------


## Reh32

Դե  սենց  որ նայում  եմ  սուտը  ընդհանուր  առմամբ  վերցվում ու  դիտարկվում ա  մի քանի  շաբլոն հարթություններից, բայց  երևի  թե  կյանքում հաջողության  գրավականա  ստել  կարողանալը, բնականաբար  չեմ  ընդունում  այն  սուտը  երբ  դիմացինտ  հասկանում ա  որ  դու  ստում ես. ու բնականաբար  սուտ  խոսալը  կարամ  ասոցացնեմ  խելացի լինելու  հետ, ու բնականաբար  ամեն մարդ  չի  որ կարա  էնպիսի  սուտ  ասի  որ չասեմ  սուտ  է. Դե  սուտը  չի կարելի  դիտարկել   միայն  ուղիղ  իմաստով, ուրիշ  ամենահասարակ բանը  ասեմ, հիմա  մի  զվարճալի  դեպք  եմ  պատմում,  որ  մի  քիչ  չչափազանցնեմ,<<սուտ չխոսամ>>  ով  կծիծաղա? Դե  ուղղակի ինչպես ամեն տեղ,  պետք  չի  չափը անցնել, ու հետո  եթե  չես  ստում  էտ ընդհանրապես դեռ  չի  նշանակում  թե  դու լավն ես  շատերից, ովքեր ստում են :Smile:

----------

Inna (19.02.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հեղինակը մոռացել է երևի գառման սուտի  շնորհակալություների համար նշեր, որ դրանք ծանոթով են և  շահադիտական:


Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ գրառման տակի սուտի շնորհակալությունները ծանոթով են, շահադիտական, ինչպես նաև պարունակում են խոլերայի հարուցիչներ:

Ի դեպ.




> Ոչ բոլորն են ստում բարեկմ:





> Այո ստում  է ցանկացած մարդ, բայց ոչ բոլորն են ստում գիտակցաբար նախապես մտածվաց:


Այս երկու մտքերի հեղինակը դու ես: Կասե՞ս՝ սրանցից որ մեկն է սուտը: Քանի որ մեկնումեկը հաստատ սուտ է:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011), Inna (20.02.2011), Leo Negri (20.02.2011), Lusina (20.02.2011), Մանուլ (20.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ գրառման տակի սուտի շնորհակալությունները ծանոթով են, շահադիտական, ինչպես նաև պարունակում են խոլերայի հարուցիչներ:
> 
> Ի դեպ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Այս երկու մտքերի հեղինակը դու ես: Կասե՞ս՝ սրանցից որ մեկն է սուտը: Քանի որ մեկնումեկը հաստատ սուտ է:


Հացիտ պատասխանը արդեն գրած է:
 Ի դեպ լավ նայե գրածը մգացրա:
Օրինակ,  ծխողը հանդիպում է չծխողին և հարցնում էս էլ չէս՞ ծխում, պատասխան ոչ գցել եմ, վերցրա էս մեկը ծխի: Հիմա քոնն է:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ գրառման տակի սուտի շնորհակալությունները ծանոթով են, շահադիտական, ինչպես նաև պարունակում են խոլերայի հարուցիչներ:
> 
> Ի դեպ.
> 
> Այս երկու մտքերի հեղինակը դու ես: Կասե՞ս՝ սրանցից որ մեկն է սուտը: *Քանի որ մեկնումեկը հաստատ սուտ է:*


Դու ստո´ւմ ես, Հայկ։ Այն էլ գիտակցված։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հացիտ պատասխանը արդեն գրած է:
>  Ի դեպ լավ նայե գրածը մգացրա:
> Օրինակ,  ծխողը հանդիպում է չծխողին և հարցնում էս էլ չէս՞ ծխում, պատասխան ոչ գցել եմ, վերցրա էս մեկը ծխի: Հիմա քոնն է:


Խնդրում եմ լիարժեք, հոդաբաշխ և միայն «առաջինը» կամ «երկրորդը» բառերից բաղկացած պատասխան տալ նախորդ հարցիս, այլապես ստիպված կլինեմ ցավով արձանագրել հերթական՝ «Հացիտ պատասխանը արդեն գրած է» կազմությամբ սուտը: Ոչ կանխամտածված սուտը կանխամտածված ստից տարբերվում է իր ոչ կանխամտածվածությամբ, սակայն ոչ երբեք սուտ չլինելով: Հուսով եմ՝ հասկանալի եմ գրել:

Օրինակդ մոտավորապես համարժեք էր հետևյալ մտքին. «Ինչու՞ ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինքստինքյան հարկավ, ուստի փաստորեն այսինքն երևի սակայն»: Այսինքն՝ օրինակդ չհասկացա:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011), Inna (20.02.2011), Lusina (20.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ գրառման տակի սուտի շնորհակալությունները ծանոթով են, շահադիտական, ինչպես նաև պարունակում են խոլերայի հարուցիչներ:
> 
> Ի դեպ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Այս երկու մտքերի հեղինակը դու ես: Կասե՞ս՝ սրանցից որ մեկն է սուտը: Քանի որ մեկնումեկը հաստատ սուտ է:


Ոչ մի մեկը քանի, որ գիտակցաբար բառն է պակասոմ առաջն գրառումից:
կարող է լինի սխալմունք, թերություն բայց ոչ սուտ:

----------


## eduard30

> Խնդրում եմ լիարժեք, հոդաբաշխ և միայն «առաջինը» կամ «երկրորդը» բառերից բաղկացած պատասխան տալ նախորդ հարցիս, այլապես ստիպված կլինեմ ցավով արձանագրել հերթական՝ «Հացիտ պատասխանը արդեն գրած է» կազմությամբ սուտը: Ոչ կանխամտածված սուտը կանխամտածված ստից տարբերվում է իր ոչ կանխամտածվածությամբ, սակայն ոչ երբեք սուտ չլինելով: Հուսով եմ՝ հասկանալի եմ գրել:
> 
> Օրինակդ մոտավորապես համարժեք էր հետևյալ մտքին. «Ինչու՞ ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինքստինքյան հարկավ, ուստի փաստորեն այսինքն երևի սակայն»: Այսինքն՝ օրինակդ չհասկացա:


Ստի օրինակը չջոկեցիր՞ :Smile:

----------


## ԳագոՋան

*Ինչու են մարդիկ ստում՞՞*
Փորձեմ տվյալ հարցի նկատմամբ ցուցաբերել այլ մոտեցում

*Նախ*
*Ինչ պետք է հասկանալ սուտ ասելով՞՞՞*
Սուտը գիտակցաբար արտահայտված,ճշմարտությանը չհամապատասխանող բովանդակությունն է:

*Այսինքն,Ինչու են մարդիկ գիտակցաբար,ճշմարտությանը  չհամապատասխանող խոսք//բովանդակություն//  արտահայտում ՞՞*
Քանի որ, ճշմարտությունը չի համապատասխանում այն  ցանկութանը,որը ուղղված է դեպի  նրա աղավաղումը,անտեսումը:

*Իսկ ինչու է առաջանում ճշմարտության աղավաղմանն ուղղված ցանկությունը՞՞՞* 
Պատճառները  կարելի է թվարկել *անվերջ*:

----------

eduard30 (23.02.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ինչ էլ գրի հաստատ չի կարա ապացուցի, որ աղվեսը մարդուց խորամանկ ա


Gayl, Բարեկամ ես չեմ ասում, որ աղվեսը ավելի խելացի է այլ ասում եմ եթե ստախոսը խորամանգը համարվում է խելացի ուրեմն աղվեսը մարդուց խելացի է :Smile:  ուշադրիրություն դառցրա եթեին :Smile: 
Խելացի մարդը նա է ով ունի «փայլուն» միտք կմտածի, կհայտնագործի, կկառուցի այնպիսի բան, որ նոր է դեռ չկա աշխարում: Խելացի մարդը «դասեր կքաղի» ուրիշների սխալներից: Խելացի մարդը չի նայի թե ուրիշը ինչ կանի որ ինքն էլ անի:
Իսկ սուտը խելացի մարդու համար չէ:

----------


## հովարս

> Զարմանալի է երևի միայն հայաստանում է, որ սուտ խոսելը սովորակն է դառել:
> Կամ սուտ խոսողը կարող է պարծենալ, որ ինքը ստախոս է խորամանգը համարվում է խելացի եթե խորամանգը խելացի է ուրեմն աղվեսը մարդուց  խելացի է


ԵՍ ձեզ կարող եմ մխիթարել, հայերից առավել ''բեթար'' հույներն են ստախոս: Էս հարցում հայերը «սուրբ» են:

----------


## Reh32

> ԵՍ ձեզ կարող եմ մխիթարել, հայերից առավել ''բեթար'' հույներն են ստախոս: Էս հարցում հայերը «սուրբ» են:


իմիջայլոց  ռուսներն  էլ

----------


## հովարս

Ինչու են մարդիկ ստում.


Երբ մարդը (Ադամ) առաջին անգամ խաբվեց, դրանով նաեւ ստրկացավ ստին: Իսկ տիրոջը պետք է հնազանդվել:

----------

eduard30 (21.04.2011)

----------

